# Guys ACU : Part 9



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

*New Home chatterboxes! * 

   



​


----------



## Louisa33 (Oct 6, 2009)

aha i get to post first

Well done Mrs Rock!  Great Progress!!


----------



## LolaBoo (May 16, 2009)

Sending lots of PMA Louisa and Armi 

L xx


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

doh third!!


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Louisa ... 

Lolaboo ... 

Armi ... ​


----------



## Louisa33 (Oct 6, 2009)

Hilarious

Lola I hope you're watching " a baby every minute" to get yourself ready missus!


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hiya girls THATS NOT FAIR I WASNT IN TO TRY AND GET HERE FIRST!!!        

Louisa keep that chin up girl, and you talk away to your dad, he will be looking after you hunny, my dad helps me too...(god rest his lovely soul)      

Armi, your gonna be frezzing doing your dancing in this weather    hope your holding your chin up too      

Hiya Mrs R, wow accupuncture, i do hope this helps with your pain   

Hi Julie, Ceri, Lola and Marie  

Well ive only just got in, i dropped DH off this morning in Warrington for his OP, then drove to liverpool for a course, then drove back to Warrington for visiting (surgery went really well and DH is fine) then back home to wirral....god im tired!

I got email back of sam at Guys, she said that the application was sent at the beginning of jan but due to our pct changing addresses, must have been lost. Sam said she would send it again today, and fax and phone to make sure it got there. And the one good thing which my pct told me was that it wouldnt take 5 months to give us an answer as stated on the website, but just a matter of weeks, which is really good, so i will not have really wasted any time...luckily  

Gonna go to bed, so speak to you all tomorrow, nite nite

Karen xxx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Karen, really pleased your application has been done after all, though you'd think they could have sent it to the right address.  What a good job you contacted the PCT!  Let's hope they make a decision soon, are you going to keep chasing them up?  But I guess you're waiting on your blood work as well though aren't you.


----------



## LolaBoo (May 16, 2009)

Hi All
Pink- you gotta be quick with this lot    
Karen- good news, patient power and perseverence!!   and glad HDs op went well  

Louisa- I cant watch it- anything to do with birth or babies makes me soooooo emotional at the mo   I cried at Eastenders last night   thought I was bad when I was going through ICSI but throw in preggy hormones and its a crazy!! 

Big hugs to you all  
L xxx


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hiya, yes im defo checking up on them as i go along  

im just waiting for DH to return home, he's a paramedic so he's arranged for his mates to pick him up in the ambulance  

xxx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

I cried at Eastenders last night too.

Karen that's great that they can bring him home in the ambulance!  I came home in a stretcher ambulance, I did not even know such things existed.  I was so worried about how I was going to get home as could not sit up in the car, was so relieved when the staff nurse told me about stretcher ambulances!

am currently watching the DVD set of "No Angels", really enjoying it!  Also I do think Jo Joyner is very good, she was great in Eastenders as well.  Did you girls know she has just had IVF twins  ?


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Yep I saw her in ok magazine. A boy and a girl bless


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

No Angels is fabulous, and some of it has happened! i remember one nurse telling me during my training that on a night shift one of the patients died, and because they couldnt be bothered doing their checks during the night, he was stone cold and stiff the next morning when they found him, so they put him in the bath to see if they could warm him up, so when the doctor certified him, it would look like he had only just died.....tut tut very naughty, and i might add that this happened a very long time ago......luckily, and most nurses are alot more kind and caring now!
Im one of those nurses that dosent leave you alone even if your comfy, if you dont look it then your not!! im a faffer, so im afraid i would know if you were going to croak it, well before you did!!   

xxx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Armi, Lou, any news......?   .  Thinking of you both, even if you don't feel like posting.

Karen I cannot believe that thing with the bath really happened OMG!  It's obvious you're a caring person from your posts on here, actually though I don't think I realised you were a nurse.  The nursing staff at Guys were great during my stay in Jan.  In fact all the staff were.  I can sort of see why the op would cost £20k if you had it privately as apart from the surgeon's team and all the equipment and the drugs there were so many people on the ward to look after us, nurses, healthcare assts, cleaners, dinnerladies, pain nurse, physios, pharmacist, random doctors popping in etc etc I had my own room but I was hardly left alone for 2 minutes!  Especially the night following the op, there was someone waking me up for some reason or other every 20 minutes all night, not that I minded, was too much of a space cadet at that point to care.  I even had the matron paying me a visit before I was discharged to ask if everythng had been ok, almost as if it had been a stay in a hotel!  "Was everything to your satisfaction madam?", "Why yes, I'm still alive, I have a brand new bionic lower back, I'm sky high on morphine and I get to go home in an ambulance, couldn't ask for more!"


----------



## Louisa33 (Oct 6, 2009)

Hello my lovely friends

Well today it is all over for us.  Woke up today to lots and lots of bleeding.  DH took it bad too.  I took a first response test (just to confirm) and no line at all, even a faint one.  So I've had a chemical preg I think.  

I've been OK today.  Trying to be pragmatic.  In the "good old days" I would never have known I was pregnant for that short time, it was just a late period.  4 days late.  I firmly believe that these things do happen for a reason and that probably our little embie wasn't quite right, and so mother nature sorted that out.  At least this one did better than the last one.

In a kind of a way it was a relief as I have thought the line was just too faint etc etc and when it happened I thought, well it's closure.

So have been to work today and being around my nice work colleagues has helped a lot.  Otherwise I would have been sat on my ass all day feeling sorry for myself.  No good doing that.  After I get off the internet I'm doing some hoovering.  Have just had ahot bath, and then I'm having steak with oodles of red wine.  

Looking forward I have a hen weekend 1st weekend of March and so I can drink on that too! 

Phoned Guys this morning, got phoned back and have said what happened, and now today is day 1 of my new cycle.  Natural FET again.  So am booked in on 8th March for a monitoring scan can you believe it!  I hope I ovulate resonably on time this month after this "fake" preg.

Going to post in a sec as this screeen is bonkers.


----------



## Louisa33 (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes, where was I.  Scan booked 8th march 12:15 if any of you are around for lunch

Anyway we had some bad news today also, my sister may have thyroid cancer.  Well, she has a lump, and it has been investigated.  Cells are where they shouldn't be, and the lump is massive.  So they are going to CAT scan her and have the thyroid removed.  She's 35 with 3 babies.  I'm a bit scared but again have to deal with the facts and support her and her family.

Not a good day all in all.

Karen - that's great news about your PCT making decisions quickly!!  I'm very inspired by that if I have to go ask them for funding (my PCT).  

Mrs Rock it really sounds impressive your stay in Guys! Is your hubbie home yet?

Lola and Julie hi

Armi are you still hanging on in there?

Julie - we may be 2WW buddies  

Chat later 

Lou


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Im really glad your stay in hospital was top notch Mrs R. I love the bionic back and morphine bit   DH is snoring away here, he didnt get much sleep last night with all the goings on  

Has the accupuncture helped with your pain? 

How are you both getting on Lou and Armi      

Karen xx


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hiya Lou, 
im so sorry my darling   you sound like your are able to cope with it, but i suppose if you didnt you would just go nuts wouldn't you. Im so pleased you can look forward to your next natural FET  
Dear god, im really sorry about your sister, i hope she gets good results following the scan. I wish you and all your family all the very best of luck in whatever treatment is needed    

Love Karen xxx


----------



## Louisa33 (Oct 6, 2009)

Karen do you know much about thyroid cancer and success rates?  Though tyou may know with you being a nurse?


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hiya Louisa, 
it has very good success rates, obviously if treated in enough time like any other cancers, although i wouldnt know in percentages. Ifs its any help to you, I have known two people with thyroid cancer myself, one lady i used to work with, and following surgery they have been great with no further problems. There are also whats called lymph nodes around the neck area too, which can show abnormalities, and they usually remove them, and biopsy them (test them) to see whats going on. However every individual is different, i dont know your sisters medical history etc, so would all depend on that too.

I hope this helps sweetheart

Karen xx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Louisa what a day  .  So sorry to hear of your sister's lump.  I hope she'll be ok.  And you too.  I had a chem pg in July 2008 and I haven't forgotten it.  The AF after it was a bad one.  Horrible business.  But today is Day 1 of your next try


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Louisa I couldn't reply last. Night I was to sAd for you. So good thT you have frosties and so there is still time yyfor a Christmas babY.


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello Ladies... I dont know where to start lots of posts to catch up on.

Louisa - I am so sorry hun, I cried when I read your post, so god knows how you must be feeling, although it doesnt make it any easier as you say at least you have closure now, and like you I strongly believe that things happen for a reason although we dont always know why    As you say we could well be 2ww buddies, If all goes to plan then EC & ET should be w/c 8th March for me.  I am so sorry to hear about your sister I hope her scan goes well and the results are good... like Karen said I wish you and  your family all the very best, and pray everything works out for you all.

Karen - How are you hun ? So pleased you managed to sort them out with your appt... what a nightmare imagine if you hadnt asked doesnt bear thinking about  

Mrs R -  Sounds like Guys really looked after you, hoping you are still getting stronger each day, did you order any garden furniture I know you were looking a little while ago.. whilst you are on the Internet shopping do you think you can order some nice weather please...  

Armi & Marie - How are you both ? I'm still thinking of you  

Lola - hows things hun ? hoping you are doing well  

AFM - Day 16 of D/R over the last few days I have felt really weird.. Hot flushes at night and very teary I cried at Eastenders when Bradley died, havent seen last nights but by the sounds of it was it a weepy one ? also have funny niggly pains that come and go. Started my 2nd bottle of Synarel this morning cant believe I have done 60 sniffs already.  Appt @ Guys tomorrow just   everything has shut down nicely and that I dont have any cysts.

Take Care... @ work so will pop by again later 

Julie x


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Evening ladies, 

Just wanted to say that I probably wont be on again tonight as we had some sad news today we had a famiy bereavement this afternoon.. so going to try and gather my thoughts and try and rest tonight and prepare for my appt tomorrow... will post tomorrow and let you know how the appt went.

Take Care

Julie x


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Julie. Thinking of you     good luck tomorrow. 


AFM

I had my scan today and lukily I saw a we sac with a heartbat.They also saw my subchrionic bleed. So the toldme to live week by week as I am till at risk of miscarriage and nothing I can do will alter the outcome.
xx


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hiya Julie, i was sorry to hear about your family bereavment, hope you and your family can get through this sad time  

good luck for tomorrow too      

Im thinking of you Louisa  

Armi, thats great that they seen a sac with a heartbeat, wow im so pleased for you    try not to think of the negatives, or you will go crazy, its all good so far      

Hiya Mrs R    hope your recovery is coming along nicely  

hope everyone else is well 

This rainbow is for you all   there will always be a 'pot of gold' at the end of your rainbows  

Well, DH is getting waited on hand and foot here! i may carry on til next week and then my 'wicked' side may come out and il have to get the bugger up to do the dishes...... only kidding!   

speak to you soon,

Karen x


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Julie - sorry to hear that lovely.  Hope baseline goes well.

Armi - glad to hear it, hoping for the best for you.

Well my AF is starting which means in theory I hoped to start downregging 3 weeks from now.  But as my pain is not yet under control and am on the nasty drugs for it have decided reluctantly that it will be too soon to start this cycle.  Going to have to wait until end of March AF which means d/r mid April and stimming in May.  Poo it is SO FAR OFF  .  But as my big achievement of today was a trip to Tesco with my MIL I think I am probably not ready for tx yet. GAH.


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

your making me chuckle Mrs R   you seem to be doing ever so well. The time will be here before you know it   dont you worry x


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Ah Karen I do not have anything like your patience, I feel like stamping my feet!!!!!  I will do a cyber stamp, might help      

Hmm feel slightly better for that.  Not much though


----------



## LolaBoo (May 16, 2009)

Evening lovely ladies  

Louisa- I am sorry this time wasnt to be- sounds like you are being very practical and great that you can go for it with next cycle soon- hope there is a very special freezie waiting to be your baby         and enjoy the wine  

Armi-   that there is a good heartbeat- I was told once you see a heartbeat then that is a very positive sign- so just take care and think lots of positive thoughts    those little bundle of cells are pretty strong and hardy  

Mrs R you stomp all you like if it makes you feel better- big  

Hi to you all


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Ladies,

Quick update from me... just back from Guys and we are officially on our way now.. Baseline scan was all good thin lining and no cysts so I have had 1st injection this afternoon.. back to Guys next Friday (5th March).

Will pop back later...

Take Care

Julie x


----------



## Louisa33 (Oct 6, 2009)

Hi everyone
Julie that's fab news!!! Woo hoo.  So next Friday should be good.  What areyouon?  Gonal F?  How much?  I was on 225 for 10 days I think.  Are you coping OK with the injections?  You should start to feel so much better now.  Make sure you eat lots of protein and milk and drink oodles of water 2-3 litres a day.  Thanks for being so kind about my sad news.  It made me cry that you cried!  But it's lovely that you care.

Armi that's fab news hun I am so pleased for you!  I guess you have another scan in 2 weeks.  Everything crossed for you!

Karen how is DH? 

Lola thanks for your lovely words

Mrs Rock you are such a lovely constant presence and always have a positive word to say.  You really truly do deserve a positive cycle this time coming.  I agree that this month doesn't sound good but it's only a month hun....  Hang on in there.

Well AFM today is day 3 and thinking positive.  Got 1st scan to look forward to.  My sister has her CAT scan next Friday to fod I'll ind out what is going on with the big C.  We're all very scared for her.  But thyroid cancer has high success rates for recovery so tryng to think positive.  My lovely work is being great both abotu the IVF and my sister and I'm allowed to go look after her children and take tim e off work that isn't holidays which is so great and understanding of them.  So when her operation happens I'll be moving house temporarily.  Dear God Ill have to look afeter 3 kids .  One is 3 , one is 1.5 andthe other is 4 months. Good practice eh    My MIL is going  to come with me and help.  I just really hope it doesn't clash with the next transfer.  But if it does, we'll cope.

Night all 

Lou xx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Blimey Lou you have got a lot going on.  You are being a great sister moving in and looking after the kids.  You're right it'll be excellent practice for your own!  I'm really hoping for the best for your sis.  And if the op clashes with the FET you'll still get through it.  We do what we need to do in the end.  During my first IVF a close member of my family tried to commit suicide.  Totally out of the blue, never saw it coming.  But we all got through it and everything is better now.  I try to think of it all as playing the long game.

Glad to hear I come over as a positive presence    Believe me I have done more than my fair share of ranting on this site but just on other threads!  Not proud of all the venting but it's what keeps me sane I think, or nearly sane anyhow  

Julie - you are on your way!  Must feel good I hope


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello Ladies,

Louisa - thanks hun I am hoping next Friday will be good, I am on Gonal F 300 so high dose but think this is due to the fact that Clomid previously did didly squat for me, and also my last FSH bloods were high. I am feeling really good considering I am complete needle phobic.  Thanks for the advice re: the eating lots of protein & milk and of course not forgetting the oodles of water.. have been doing at least 2 litres a day!  

Mrs R - It sure does feel good moving onto the next stage  

Karen - How are you hun ?  

Armi - Good news. hang in there    

Lola - Hoping you are well hun  

AFM - Well as I already said am now on the injections which I was so nervous about, appt went well and the nurse doing the injection was fine yesterday.. wasnt too sure how I would get on with it myself, but I can proudly say I have just done my 1st injection, and I can honestly say it was absolutly fine, didnt hurt, didnt feel nervous, I suppose it's amazing what you can do if you have to do and of course because you know of the very good reason why you are doing it.

Take Care

Julie x


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

hiya girls  

Mrs R i loved your cyber stamp!! think il be joining you soon i can tell you   that must have been awful at the time during your first cycle, with your family member   how are they now? 

Hi Armi, how are you doing? sending you lots of PMA  

Hi Julie, im so glad your baseline scan went well, sounds like your right on track!   well done on your first injection  

Hi Lou, hope your well hun. Sending you lots of    and    for you, your lovely sister and your family  

Hi Lola x

Hi Ceri x

Hi Marie x

DH is doing great! doing all his   he's up and about for short periods now, so all good  

My mum is staying with us for the weekend, and we went shopping to liverpool 1 today, for some serious retaill therapy! so were just relaxing now sharing a bottle of white     ....lovely! 

Karen x


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Ladies,

Just passing by quicklu hoping you are all ok   

Quick question - I am on day 4 of injections now, and keep getting pains in my stomach either side bit like a stitch feeling comes and goes, just wondered if this normal.. I am hoping it is as I would assume things are starting to happen.

Will pop by again later...

Thanks & Take Care

Julie x


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi Julie
I would guess it is your ovaries starting to grow some follies, I never had twinges but I did start to feel tender and swollen in that area after about 6 days.  Is probably a good sign!


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks Mrs R - I seem to have become completly paranoid about everything I think its becuase I have never been through this before and dont know what to expect.

Thanks, take care Julie x


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi Julie
When I was stimming I was worrying non-stop about everything, I told Maria the lovely nurse this and she said the drugs themselves can make you feel anxious.  I bet you're doing fine xx


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

hope your getting on ok Julie, it really dosen't sound easy!


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi Karen -  I am getting on ok thankyou, must say easier then I first imagined it would be, didnt find the sniffing too bad, although sometimes a nasty taste, but then again I didnt get too many side effects either which as good.  The injections are going ok, day 4 now I cant believe how the time is flying by.. to be honest I was absolutly petrified of doing the injections as I have a real fear of needles, but I have to admit it has been ok doing them myself, no problems at all.

Hoping you are ok, and that DH is getting up and about and is well on the way to full recovery  

Take Care

Julie x


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Arrh thanks Julie, DH is doing well  

Now your a whizz kidd with the injections, you will have to come round and do mine when i start,   im not looking forward to that! 

Karen x


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi gals  

Just popping in to say hi and wish you all well. I'm afraid there were about 20 pages since I last posted so I haven't been up to reading everything ... oooops. 

Just wanted to say to Louisa, and smarie, I'm so very sorry about the bfns - and obviously to anyone else I may not have seen (my fault, sorry)
Louisa, I had a chem pg on IUI No 2 (2 years ago now) and it was very, very sad. So sorry to you both. 

Arni - is it congrats for you?! I'm not sure by your profile info if this is an ivf babs or a natural one, but congrats all the same - and the very best of luck with your next scan 

MrsRock, sounds like you are being a rock to everyone else on here! Glad your op went well - are you up and around now? Hope you get to do your next ivf v soon xx 

PB, hope you're doing well... 

Julie - good luck with stimms, so glad you're finally here! 

Anyone else I have missed, I am truly sorry. I wish you all loads and loads of luck and big fat bfps for everyone


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi Clomidia, its lovely to hear from you, thankyou for your good wishes  

You have been through an awful lot of heartache, and I wish you all the very best for the future, and hope all your dreams come true     

Karen x


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Thanks PB... you made me    (blooming PMT!!) 

Big hugs


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi Clomidia - So nice to see you on here hun.. hoping you are keeping ok  

Hi to everyone else.. will be back again later  

Take Care

Julie x


----------



## LolaBoo (May 16, 2009)

Hi Clomidia   how you doing hun 
Hi to you all
 and  
L xxx


----------



## Louisa33 (Oct 6, 2009)

Hi everyone
Sorry haven't be on in a while.  A lot happening in my life at the moment.

IVF - well today is day 7 of new FET cycle.  First scan next Monday hopefully to see follicle  and hopefully ovulate sometime next week so get a transfer week after that - 2 weeks from today.  

My sister still awaits her CAT scan on Friday.  We swing between being terrified and being optimistic.  I'm so afraid the C will have spread.  She's really nervous about her impending op .  I'm very nervous about looking after 3 kids!.  I'm so luckky that my work is supporting me soooo much and I so appreciate it.  Both this and the IVF.  They're brilliant.

Julie - twinges sound great hun.  I bet you're growinglots of follicles.  Not long till Friday!

Clomidia - thanks - and lovely to hear from you.  Pop back more often!  We miss you!

Karen - any word yet from anywhere

Lola - hi

Mrs Rock - any more shopping lately?

Laters  

Lou x


----------



## LolaBoo (May 16, 2009)

Louisa keep positive about your cycle sounds good and lets hope this is the one   and   and  

Also thinking of you and your family- hoping for the best for your sister for Friday    and   

L xxx


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi Lou, 

i really feel for you and your poor family at the moment, life is so cruel sometimes isnt it, with what it throws at us. There never appears to be any 

reasoning with any of it.   I do wish your sister all the very best with her surgery     I bet you will do just fine with her children 

too   Aunty Lou coming to stay...what an adventure for them! they may actually keep you sane too   Hang in there lovely x

And how exciting for you to be starting another cycle, gosh its all happening isnt it  


Hi Julie, go follies go!!   


Hi Mrs R, what have you been up too, hows the recovery going?  


Hi Armi, how are you getting on, you have gone very quiet   thinking of you x


Hi Lola  

Hi Marie

Hi Ceri

Well, ive not been feeling that enthusiastic these last few days, just keep thinking none of this is going to happen for me, im sick of waiting, waiting, 

and more waiting. I shouldn't complain really, but sometimes the optimisim wears off a little, Im sure il be fine, just having a few of those days   

Come on now one, two three......arrrrrh!!!! 

Take care 

Karen xx


----------



## Louisa33 (Oct 6, 2009)

Karen hang on in there.

Why not give Care a call to see how that waiting list is doing?

Also why not give Alison Lashwood a call to see how your probe development is doing?

I find phoning people is the best way to chase things along.  I mentioned a while back that I was finding out from our PCT governing body for the east midlands what they would say to fudning me another cycle of PGD as I have a pretty good business case for them (cost of a haemophiliac child is £100k per year).  I spoke to the main man the other day and he tells me they are planning to change their policy from funding 1 cycle to funding 3 cycles which is great news!  I'm not sure this will happen quick enough for us as they have a lot to do... but I'm convinced that me chasing him has helped and that if it doesn't help us, it will help plenty of other couples.

So the moral of the story is, get on that telephone and (politlely) find out what's going on.  

Thanks for your thoughts on my family.  It's ****e, the big C sems to affect everyone, but we will crack this one.  I'm very lucky that my DH and his family and my work as being so supportive.  My manager's manager's manager came to see me today (very senior man) and said "whatever I can do to help, just say".  How lovely.  There are some lovley people out there  

Love

Lou xx


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi Lou, 
yes you are right, but Guys havent started my blood work yet as they wanted to see if we got funding first, but luckily this isnt going to take as long as i thought it was going to take...she says with bated breath! Alison said it wont take very long to develop my probe, as its already got a liciense.
Thats great news about what your PCT are planning, and you are so selfless, thinking that it will help other people if it doesnt help you in time  
I have just sent my PCT a letter in support of my application also, which is really quite good, but i dont know how far it will get us, like you say you just got to do all you can havent you.

your managers managers manager made me chuckle   how lovely off him to say that! 

Karen xx


----------



## Louisa33 (Oct 6, 2009)

Karen
I'm slightly tipsy from the wine (chilling out time required here big time!) but just wanted to say you sound like such a lovely lovely person and I reallllllllllllllllllllly hope this year works out well for you.  You totally deserve it hun  

L xx


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Arrrh thanks Lou, we all deserve it, enjoy your wine chic xx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

You girls are sweethearts.

Karen waiting is so hard I know.

Been to Guys today for 6 week check up with surgeon.  Spine is looking good but was told the usual just got to wait and hope for nerve pain to resolve.  Got to go back in 8 weeks.  Was out of the house for 3 hours getting there and back and having appt and am ridiculously shattered, is by far the most I havedone since the op and cannot believe how much it has aken out of me.  Went straight to bed and slept, got up for a chinese takeaway and now back in bed.  Am glad now I decided to delay my tx as no way am I ready for it!  I knew I'd have pain after the op but cannot believe how exhausted it has made me, 6 weeks later I am still wrecked, what is going on!

More tmorrow, am knackered, night night!


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Morning Ladies, hoping you are all well.

AFM - Well this mornng I am really scared   for the first time since starting all this. I am on Day 6 on Gonal F and this morning (apologies now if tmi) upon wiping I saw brown blood... now I know this cant be a good thing, have called Guys and waiting for them to call me back I just hope they come back to me soon as its doing my head in with worry....    have any of you lovely ladies experienced or know why this could be happening... I just hope its not all over before its begun if you know what I mean  

Will pop by again later

Take Care

Julie x


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hiya Mrs R, 
gosh what a trial for you yesterday, well done you, you have come on ever so well. You have been so strong with your waiting, although i know your itching to get going again   I think me and you could start another thread called "the forever waiting"!   

Hi Julie, oh sweetheart, try not to worry, i dont know if thats normal or not to be able to give you the right advice. Can you give Guys a ring, i suppose you have already done this have you? let us know what they say lovely    

Hi Lou, hope you enjoyed your chilling with the Veno!  

Im just off to tescos to do some food shopping......isnt it pants! never mind its got to be done  

Speak to you all later

Karen xx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Karen we could be "The Impatient Patients"  

Julie could it be cm, stained brown from when you had all that bleeding before you started your tx?  I don't think actual bleeding at this stage is usual, but a lot of cm definitely is.

Hi Clomidia, it is nice to hear from you, keep letting us know how you are doing won't you?

Louisa have you far to travel to move in with your nieces/nephews?  Will you still be able to go to work from there?  You're doing a lovely thing for your sister, I'm sure it's helping her to know you'll be there for her kids.


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello Ladies  

just had a call back from Guys, the nurse was lovely she said nothing to worry about its ok as its "old" blood, but she also said not to worry if it does turn red either....  I suppose I can only be guided by them... but have appt on Friday for scan anyway.

Will pop by again later... take care

Julie x


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Thats great Julie, im glad your mind has been put at ease  

The "impatient patient" sounds far more suited to ourselves Mrs R, we'l have that one


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Morning girls how are you all?

I have a confession.......I internet shopped again!  But it was not clothes (that has to be less bad of me, right?), I ordered a canvas print of one of our wedding photos, 40cm x 30 cm, and it has just been delivered and it looks beautiful.  I've put it on the wall in the lounge and I am so chuffed with it!  I can't wait for hubby to get home and see it.  I suggested something like this to him when we first got married nearly 2 years ago and he didn't like the idea, thought it was narcissistic (you know men, no sentimentality!) but I decided to get one and see what he thinks and I think he's going to love it!  So that was a nice start to my day  

Well actually the start to my day was waking up with, I kid you not, the biggest zit the world has ever seen, am surprised the mirror did not crack, am almost tempted to cancel my acupuncture this pm as am embarrassed to talk to anyone with this lump on my face!!!


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Mrs R the canvas sounds lovely. You will love having it up. 

I have  a scan at Guys this afternoon. I am so tired though I just don't feel like going. It will be all worth it though to say possum and it's little heartbeat. 

Julie oh Lord I can understand what you are going though. Does Debbie scan you? She is lovely. I am sure you have nothing to worryabout.

Louisa you are doing such a lovely thing for your family. Make sure you get some rest though.


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi Mrs R, 
shall we just call you Nanny McPhee with your lumpy face!   its horrid isnt it when you get a spot, and theres nothing you can do to make it look any better, in fact the more you do, the worse it looks.....oh dear! 
Your canvas wedding pic sounds fabulous, im sure your DH will just love it.
Enjoy you accupuncture  


Good luck with your scan Armi  

Karen x


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Louisa,
Im thinking of you, and sending your sister lots of     and     for her scan tomorrow 

Love 

Karen x


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello Ladies  

just popping by really quickly as not long in from work, got a few things to do then off to bed I am cream crackered.

Hoping you are all well  

AFM - Off for scan tomorrow to check for follies.. I am a little concerned as I did not respond to clomid at all so just   that I have managed to get some. Will let you know how it goes.. btw way appt is at 10:30am if any of you happen to be around tomorrow.

Take Care

Julie x


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

good luck for tomorrow Julie   x


----------



## Louisa33 (Oct 6, 2009)

Hello everyone
Julie I'm quietly confident you will be good tomorrow.  Twinges sound good.  Not sure about brown blood but it's old blood and probably nothing to worry about.  Perhaps one of your follicles has popped and that's where the blood is from?  or perhaps your womb lining is super thick and a bit of overflow?  

Mrs Rock how lovely.  We got married 3 years ago in July (July 2007, the summer of the floods although we got a nice day!) and I'd love to do the same thing.  You wont' regret it.  It can take pride of place in your house!

Armi how was your scan hun?

Lola and Karen hi.  Thanks for all your best wishes.

Well yes, tomorrow is scan day.  This week has flown by now, and in a way I don't know if I 've just adjusted to the situation or just tired of worrying about it, but I'm ok at the moment.  I expect that will change when the results come through.  Don't know how long that will be.  My sister lives in Ireland as it happns (Northern Ireland)


----------



## Louisa33 (Oct 6, 2009)

had to post anohter post as the page was jumping.
where was I? 
My sister lives in NI so yes, it's a hop across the water.  Got work laptop now and can use phone so can work from home a lot I think now.  The difficulty may happen if I need to go for transfer whilst in Ireland but I can fly from Belfast to Heathrow and tube it in and stay overnight in London with dh.  That night my mum will have to cope worst case.  Hopefully it won't clash but if it does, we'll sort it.  I'm pretty pragmatic about it as with the last FET I did nothing but sit and relax etc etc and it didn't work.  So, I think this time just get on with it all.  If it's going to work, it will
Right time to get on with some internet shopping for pressies!
This weekend is manic - out tomorrow night with friends, then hen weekend in Birmingham on Sat-Sun so will check in Sunday hnight I think.  (then I have my scan on Monday eek.  Hope everything is on trac for Ov  )

Lou xx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Louisa sending my best wishes to your sister for her scan today  .  I don't know what exactly to hope for at this point really but hoping for the very best outcome and a return to health for her.  How long do you think you will have to be in NI for?  You're being such a good sister and your kindness will come back to you somehow, I firmly believe.

Julie you'll be having your scan now - hope all is good?

Armi how did you get on yesterday?  I agree Debbie is nice, she did my hycosy many moons ago.


Well guess what DH loved the canvas print and he said.......he was thinking of getting something like that himself as a surprise for me for our anniversary on 12 April!!  After 2 years of saying he didn't like the idea!  Well, he was just too slow!  Now he'll have to thnk of something else.  Saying that, I don't have a clue what to get for him.  Last year for our first anniv we went to Florence, this year not too sure as need to save all our money for tx.


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi Mrs R, 
Im so glad DH loved the canvas! I wouldnt worry about presents for your anniversary, i would just save up for the best present ever!......... 
i was only saying to my DH yesterday, that if we were lucky enough to be succcessful with our treatment, then i would never want any presents ever again.........well maybe for just a few months anyway  

Am i going mad here or has there been a bubble eating monster about. Where are our bubbles

Karen x


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Want our bubbles back!!


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

I thought it was just me going a bit loopy! they have defo gone havent they. Lets make a protest Armi         

Well done starting your diary Mrs R


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

thanks Karen, yeah having a bad day today emotionally, decided to do something with all the angst and it's making me feel better already actually!


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Mrs. R you are allowed a bag tomorrow. Hope tomorrow is better.


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Here are some lovely hugs for you Mrs R, to help you along!        X


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

ahh thanks girls.

Karen when we've both got our babbas shall we meet up in Liverpool and take them to Underwater Street or somewhere like that!  Let's think positive, it will happen!


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Oh Mrs R, that sounds just fabulous, i would love that! i have just had a wave of excitment all over my body. What about that for positivity!     x


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

AWW LOVELY!  It's a date.  We can take them on the ferry too, although you have to keep a tight grip as there's some startling gaps in the railings round the ship, my 4 year old nephew gave me the right run around on there last year


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

oh thats hilarious Mrs R, bet he had your heart racing, the little sweetheart   x


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello Ladies,

Just passing by quickly to update you on my scan.......

Not good news at all... no follicles.. can you believe it not even 1.. I am totally gutted and so upset I cant even start to explain how I am feeling right now  

I have been told to carry on with the injections and go back on Tuesday for another san but to not build our hopes up as they would have expected to have seen activity today if anything wa going to happen... so I am thinking why I am bothering injecting for another 4 days but I suppose I best do as I am told.

So in the meantime DP has suggested we go away for the weekend... so we are off to Malta tomorrow morning for 3 days ...  my family are going to be there and DP thought it would be good to be surrounded by people that know what we are going through.. so hoping to have a couple of relaxing days if anying else.

I will pop by again possibly later if not will be back on Tuesday

Take Care

Julie x


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Oh Julie, 
im sorry sweetheart, what does this mean for you now, if no go in 4 days? im not sure how it works, would you have to abandon the cycle? then what are your chances for your follies on your next attempt? Do they give you reasons for this?
You dont tend to think of problems during this stage do you, i know i probably wouldn't. I really hope you get some follies on your next scan, i bet theres lots of ladies on here who have continued and got some on their next scan. You hang in there and hope you can find some time to relax on your break with your family    

Take care, and let us know how you get on Julie  

Karen x


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Hang in there Julie, it may still happen sweetheart .  I really love Malta went there a few years back to Silema, I hope you have a really good weekend.  Eat loads of protein - meat, fish, eggs, nuts, seeds and drink loads of water babe - i know you don't need telling


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Julie     I don't know what to say hun, this one is out of the realm of my knowledge. Here is hoping for some follies next week. Hang in there. Try and relax on your hol!!!!


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Thankyou for your kind words ladies... It means lot to me.

I can ony hope that a miracle happens over the weekend got everything crossed...  trying to stay positive its hard but I know I have to hang in there.

I am looking forward to a few days away so hoping to try and relax a little....

Hoping you are all ok... sorry for no personals...

Will be back on Tuesday

Take Care

Julie x


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

speak to you next week Julie    x


----------



## Louisa33 (Oct 6, 2009)

Julie I'm so sorry hun.. really hoping next Tues sees an improvement.  Oh hun you must be gutted.  Relaly hope soemthing happens over the next few days. Lots and lots of     thsi is just not fair.

Just back from nigtht out with friends and chilling before bed.  Have to get up at 8 tmorrow morning and pack for hen night in Birmingham.  I'm so bad drinking on my FET cycle (but won't drink once have ovulated) but stuff it all.  It probably won't work anyway!

sis had her scan today and iss ok apart from feeling woozy and metally (had to dirnk metal drink apparenlty).  So she will get news at appt 8:45 am Monday morning.  Not too long to wait...

Chat Sunday evening

Thinking of you Julie

L xx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Louisa   for your sis


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Yes,  lots of     for your sister Louisa  

Morning Mrs R


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Morning Karen, how are you!  
Have cheered up a bit today you'll be glad to hear  .
May do some more diary writing in a min, think it is getting everything out of my system, once I started it yesterday I couldn't stop, DH was wondering what I was doing glued to the PC!


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Im glad you feel better today   Im fine this morning too Mrs R, i feel a bit more positive. Im just sitting in my conservatory with a cuppa, listening to the birds twitttering outside...very relaxing, its a nice day here  

I think i may start my diary, where do you go to start it? x


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Pink babe I am a maniac for birds twittering! I know that sounds mad . We have recently moved out of central London (round corner from Guys) and all the road noise and the constant building work noise used to drive me crazy (all the warehouses around us were being re-built/renovated....very up and coming area you know!), you could never hear any birdsong, don't even know if there even were any birds in the urban jungle! Now we live somewhere much more peaceful and every day I say to my DH "Listen to all the tweeting", I love it !

For doing a diary, you go here http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=165.0
and pick the relevant section


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks Mrs R, il have a go now  

Ive even got an alarm clock thats wakes me with twittering birds, i dont like those loud alarms, they wake me up with a nervous disposition!   x


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

I had the worst anxiety dream last night!  I was late for a wedding in Liverpool and dressed only in a nightie and an overcoat, then the taxi took us to the wrong venue, we were trying to find the right venue in time and then I told my DH to go on without me whilst I raced home to get dressed, I passed a herd of my cousins all dressed up going the other way to the wedding, but my purse and phone got stolen, so then I was racing around town down nasty back alleys in nightie, trying to get home to cancel cards and get dressed and ring to let DH at wedding know where I'd disapppeared to. This dream lasted for about 3 hours!

The night before I woke up knowing I'd been dreaming about IVF and feeling miserable.  What is wrong with me!  I need to get on with things  .


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Arrrh Mrs R, 
i think they are quite popular dreams to be honest, ive also had that one, about going to a party or a wedding etc, and not being dressed or showered. It horrid isnt it. I think its the type of dream we have when we are worried about something......oooh now wonder what we have to worry about, now let me think!! I dont know about you, but i dont know when i am dreaming, so i always think it is real. Im not one of these clever people who knows when they are dreaming. Do you know when you are dreaming? its all very interesting stuff  
By the way, im loving your diary Mrs R  

Hi louisa, hope your sister gets good results    

Hi Julie, how are you feeling? hope you enjoyed your break  

Hello to everyone else  

Ive been tidying up my garden today, and ive made some lovely sausage rolls with mango chutney.....very tasty!

Speak to you later

Karen x


----------



## LolaBoo (May 16, 2009)

Hi Ladies
Mrs Rock- i think weird dreams are par for the course and as Pink said they are classic anxiety dreams and the good news is they dont stop once you are pregnant!!! big   how are you feeling?

Louisa how was you sisters scan? sending lots of    and  

Pink- how does the garden look- I really need to get mine sorted- but it is still drying out!! and all the bulbs are just coming up so need to wait for them to go before I can make a start in my veg patch   

Hope the rest of you are ok  

 and  

L xxx


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi Lola, 

Hope your feeling well!  
My garden looks much better now, got rid of lots of weeds and stuff, but everywhere a bit too wet yet to be mowing, so il have to leave that for a bit longer   Wow, a veggy patch i would love to grow my own veggies, but our garden is just not big enough. We grew some toms, and strawberries last year, but just in a couple of troughs, but still nice, and they were tasty too! I do love this time of year though seeing all the bulbs coming up....gives you a bit of a spring in your step!  

Take care

Karen x


----------



## LolaBoo (May 16, 2009)

Hi Karen
I am good thanks  

We have some raised beds that are great for veg, did it for the first time last year and was so much easier then I thought it would be- also did some on containers and cannot grow toms for toffee so well done  
It is very satisfying and good to know where the veg come form and they are all organic  

L xxx


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Hello all

Gardening talk...  ah spring is nigh.  Good time for us babymaking girls.

Pink well done onthe gardening front. I am useless. I have a big garden but really don't look after it very well. Lola sounds like you do well also.

Mrs. R I agree dreams are usual when under strss. MY recurring dream is of my teeth falling out, I try to catch them but they turn to ice and melt in my hands.  


Julie was thinking of you today.  Hope you get some answers soon. 

AFM
I had a great scan with Thannos and Angela  today. It showed a perfect baby 7w4d!!! They told me to relax.  Trying to now!!


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Wow Armi, thats fantastic news about your scan      

Im sooo pleased for you!  ...... i wonder who will be next  

Karen x


----------



## LolaBoo (May 16, 2009)

Great news Armi   so happy for you  
They are right just try and relax and enjoy every moment- it flys by  
Take care and just keep drinking lots and taking your vits

L xxx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Great news Armi


----------



## Louisa33 (Oct 6, 2009)

Armi you are so lucky.  I must admit to being a teeny weeny bit jealous.  I too was at Guys today at 12:15 (what time were you there?) and also saw Angela and the bloke (assume same one as you) and saw my lead follicle at 14mm.  not as exciting as a baby!!!Angela was very impressed that i had frosties from a pgd cycle though.  So anyway lead follicle is getting there.  Today is day 13 so I hope I'll surge on day 16/17 as normal.  Might be slightly delayed due to chem preg.  Chantelle I also saw who is so lovely and she agreed.  Need to sign form and email it back tomorrow (FET permit form).

On my sister's front well it's mostly bad news.  She had her appt today with the surgeons.  It's cancer for sure, and it need to be a big big op to remove the thyroid and glands and she won't be able to move her neck properly again and she will have a massive scar left to right all across her neck.  And she won't be able to lift her babies for ages.  6 months recovery time from the op and she might not be able to work fulltime again.  Assuming she gets through this.  The "good" news is that the CAT scan doesn't show up if it's spread BUT we await the full radiographer report which will find out if it has spread or not.  I guess even if it comes back that it hasn't spread, there's alwyas the risk that it might have and hasn't been detected yet.  This is  so rubbish.  So the operation is in 3-4 weeks time and she'll be in the hospital for a full week.  The radio after will be required for 2-3 days at a time and she will have to be isolation as this happens.
Moving pages now as this screen is jumping


----------



## Louisa33 (Oct 6, 2009)

So anyway it just goes to show that having kids isn't the guarantee for happiness.. I mean.. my sister and her DH were TTC for years and years and had 4 fresh ivf and frozens too and it just didn't work, and then years later her 3 natural mircales happened all together!  Then they were so happy, and now this ****e cancer comes along.  It's so unfair.  The moral of the story is, appreciate your own life, kids or no kids.  You only get one shot at it after all and "it's later than you think"

The "good" news is that it's about 3 weeks till the op and so at least our FET can happen before the op.  
Mrs Rock I've been reading your diary too..
Lola thanks for you wishes
Karen hi, & Armi
Julie am thinking about you for tomorrow    

Love Lou xx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Louisa ... I'm blown away by your strength you know   Supporting your sister and her family whilst going through FET too. Amazing   Sending you all        (especially for you darling sis x)


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Louisa you ARE being so strong. You have a really difficult road your family ahead of you. Just come here and rant and cry and get it off your chest we WILL always be here for you.     I am really hoping that they get all the cancer and your sister can begin at some ploint to get on with her life. 

I was there early in the morning. 

Look what happened to me, in the end I only had two eggs. So try not to stress..easier said than done.


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Louisa,

im so sorry you and your family are being put through all of this   This is so sad, and im actually sitting here crying   How 

can life be so cruel? is it a test? well its a bloody wicked one if it is! You appear to be keeping really strong and matter of fact, but i 

guess that its the only way to tackle this. I so hope that it hasnt, and wont spread     You are such a wonderful 

person coping with all of this, and supporting your sister and her family   You are so right too, about highlighting how 

important our own lives are, i think we can get too carried away wanting wanting and more wanting, and forget just how important 

and precious the life is we are living at the moment, with or without any children. I think this is a wake up call! 

We are here for you Louisa if you need us sweetheart  


Hi Julie, how are you doing?  

Morning Mrs R, Armi, Lola, and Ceri  

Take care

Karen x


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Louisa I'm so sorry to hear the diagnosis.  I hope the op is successful as possible.  Just remember there is only so much you can do to help your sister and her family.  Keep back a little of your strength for you at this time  .

Lola thanks for letting me know the anxiety doesn't stop when you're pregnant.  I think I knew that from what Armi has been through.  But being able to get pregnant must be one less thing to worry about.  But of course I wouldn't know.


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Julie...any news from your scan today lovely?


----------



## LolaBoo (May 16, 2009)

Mrs R I look forward to the day you have anxiety about being pregnant    

Louisa - big   to you and your family

 to the rest of you

L xxxx


----------



## Purple80 (Nov 24, 2009)

Just book-marking xx


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello Ladies, I've really missed you all, although the break away over the weekend was just what I needed.

Well we went back to Guys for the scan this morning and I was absolutly dreading it, have spent most of my time in tears since Friday. The nurse I saw was so lovely, she explained everything to me in so much detail and although nothing still showing on the right, there was a little bit of activity on the left, albeit only 1 by the looks of things, so an improvement to Friday, she said to me to carry on injecting and to go back on Friday to see if it has grown, if nothing then we will have to abandon, but I have got everything crossed and just   that it grows.  

They had to fax over a prescription for more injections which are being delivered tomorrow, so I am not getting my hopes up as I am only too aware that it may not grow, but at least the nurse and the Dr's must think its worth a shot to see if it grows. so please ladies pray for my little follie and that it grows by Friday.

Sorry for no personals, looks like I have got lots to catch up on, justhad a quick scan and wanted to say...

Armi - I am so pleased for you hun  

Louisa - I am so sorry hun to hear the news about your sister... I am thinking of you and your family  

I will pop by again soon

Take Care

Julie x


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Julie so pleased you are responding now.  3 more days before they have another look you never know what might happen by then    Keeping everything crossed for you x


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hiya Julie, im praying for your follies my darling      

Hiya HD, how are you my lovely?, im sooo excited for you. I keep thinking of you, and how i hope to join you soon  

Evening Lola, Mrs R, Armi  

Karen xx


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Mrs R & Karen - Thankyou for your kind words  

I just wish I knew a sure way to make follies grow, any ideas ? I am making sure I am eating lots of protein and drinking loads of water and trying to relax, not sure there is much else I can do... think I would do anything if it meant there was a growth spurt...

Take Care

Julie x


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

You could try putting yourself in a grow bag Julie, see if that helps, Arrh im only kidding, but you never know someone may have tried it.......mmmmmmhhhhhh??!!!!!   x


----------



## LolaBoo (May 16, 2009)

Julie am sending lots of positive     and    for your follies. its amazing how much differednce a few days can make.

Hi to you all
Big  
L xxx


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello Ladies... just popping by quickly to say thankyou for all your kind words... will just have to wait and see what happens on Friday, I seem to not be able to think of anything else at the moment.  I am trying to relax but I suppose at the end of the day it will all depend on what my body decides to do.

Hoping you are all well ? sorry for no personals at the moment, will pop by again later.

Take Care

Julie x


----------



## Louisa33 (Oct 6, 2009)

Hello everyone
Julie you are doing so well hun I am so impressed wtih your positive attitude.  Look, all you can do is relax and hope for the best.  Think also, wost case scenario (and I hope this doesn't happen) but if Friday isn't a good result then you could do as Karen is doing and put yourself on the waiting list for donor eggs... this could be a really good solution..what will be will be.  Thinking loads about you  
Armi so glad you're doing well
Hi everyone else
Well spoke to my sister yesterday (didn't speak to her Monday as she was too upset to and generally quite knackered).  She's all the usual, upset, terrified, worried, depressed etc. etc.  Big operation with large scar.  I've been reading up on it and the prognosis is actually quite good if she gets through the op and it hasn't spread.  
I'm currently doing a "Mrs Rock" and shopping online for t-shirts with polo necks (to cover up scar).  Specifically short sleeved t shirts as it will get warm soon.  Could you do me a favour ladies and see if you can find any online and send me the link?  They're quite hard to track down.  Have found one in John Lewis and another in M & Co.

AFM well today is CD15 and no ov yet but some ewcm (sorry tmi again!) so tomorrow is day 16 and that's when I ovulated before.  HAcutally hope it holds off until CD17 ad I have a day at work next Tuesday I want to go to and if I ov tomorrow I will have transfer on Tuesday    We shall see.  I know I'm very lucky to have this opportunity to go .

Chat later

Mrs ROck I'm counting on you to find some short necked tops or dresses even?

Lou xx


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hiya Louisa,

im glad to see your staying positive lovely          for your sis x

I would imagine you may get that style of t. shirt from a sport or golf shop maybe, il have a little look for you  

Karen x


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

OMFG a shopping mssion!  Louisa, glad to do something to help.  If there are any to be had I shall find them.  What size/body shape is your sister?  Stand back ladies, I'm going in!


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Oh Mrs R .....your funny!!!!   x


----------



## Louisa33 (Oct 6, 2009)

Size 10 normally.. or a small 12.  Go for size 10.  Usually this is a "small"

You go Mrs Rock


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Louisa this may not be high necked enough but for your consideration:
http://www.oli.co.uk/Culture-Retro-Print-Tunic/productdisplay.stm?An=673&A=69B604%5F8&N=4294965277+673+697+715+4294967185&Nao=0&Au=P%5FMasterItem&Nu=P%5FMasterItem&Ns=P%5FColour%7C0%7C%7CP%5FSize%7C0

i will keep looking

**This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites**


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Nother one but long sleeves so not so seasonal:

http://www.oli.co.uk/Culture-Butterfly-Cowl-Neck-Tunic/productdisplay.stm?An=673&A=68R327%5F14&N=4294965277+673+697+715+4294967185&Nao=0&Au=P%5FMasterItem&Nu=P%5FMasterItem&Ns=P%5FColour%7C0%7C%7CP%5FSize%7C0

shoulder pads not for everyone, but it is short sleeved and they have it in black too:
http://www.dorothyperkins.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?beginIndex=160&viewAllFlag=false&catalogId=20552&storeId=12552&categoryId=145936&parent_category_rn=88619&productId=1512524&langId=-1

**This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites**


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Kind of a dress, v pretty I think

http://www.dorothyperkins.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?beginIndex=20&viewAllFlag=false&catalogId=20552&storeId=12552&categoryId=162512&parent_category_rn=163501&productId=1586282&langId=-1

**This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites**


----------



## LolaBoo (May 16, 2009)

gorg dress Mrs R- you are good   
L xx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

I am a big WAL G fan

http://www.topshop.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?beginIndex=0&viewAllFlag=&catalogId=19551&storeId=12556&categoryId=173517&parent_category_rn=173510&productId=1636754&langId=-1

http://www.topshop.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?beginIndex=0&viewAllFlag=&catalogId=19551&storeId=12556&categoryId=173517&parent_category_rn=173510&productId=1542839&langId=-1

This is stylish

http://www.asos.com/Mango/Mango-Space-Yarn-Dyed-Knit-Dress/Prod/pgeproduct.aspx?iid=808018&cid=8264&sh=0&pge=1&pgesize=200&sort=-1&clr=Multi

and this is ok
http://www.newlook.co.uk/1920288/192028819/ProductDetails.aspx

got to call it a nght now as my eyes are fuzzy from scanning.

i am bound to see more and when I do I shall post them. Hope your sister likes one or two Louisa x

**This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites**


----------



## LolaBoo (May 16, 2009)

Hi 
I have seen this
http://www.grattan.co.uk/Sleeveless-Long-Top/productdisplay.stm?An=673&A=704052_6&N=426+4294967185+699+673+706+4294966559&Au=P_MasterItem&Nu=P_MasterItem&Ns=P_Colour|0||P_Size|0

**This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites**


----------



## LolaBoo (May 16, 2009)

http://www.grattan.co.uk/Polo-Neck-T-Shirt/productdisplay.stm?An=673&A=729234_18&N=426+4294967185+699+673+706+4294966559&Au=P_MasterItem&Nu=P_MasterItem&Ns=P_Colour|0||P_Size|0

and

http://www.grattan.co.uk/Pack-of-2-Polo-Neck-Tops/productdisplay.stm?An=673&A=743651_18&N=426+4294967185+699+673+706+4294966559&Nao=24&Au=P_MasterItem&Nu=P_MasterItem&Ns=P_Colour|0||P_Size|0

L xxxx

**This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites**


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Good spots Lola

Sorry Ceri about all the modding you are having to do!

Found another dress

http://www.very.co.uk/alexa-knit-dress/646447760.prd?browseToken=%2fb%2f1656%2fr%2f100&trail=1589-1655-1656&prdToken=/p/prod1050137-sku2980039

**This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites**


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Wow Mrs R, you really are good at this arnt you!   and you too Lola, you really have got your shopping heads on haven't you  

Louisa, your gonna be spoilt for choice    

Julie, good luck for tomorrow     

Be back later

Karen xx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Karen I would have loved a career in fashion!  Ended up being a lawyer, go figure!


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

You are wasted Mrs R   x


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello Ladies - Wow you have been busy tinternet looking for Louisa.

Hoping you are all well  

Well I am in from work now, just gearing myself up for tomorrow, appt is at 11:45 if anyone is going to be around.  I dont really know how to feel... although I am still full of hope and just   that something good can happen for me, I also have this niggly feeling that it will all be over tomorrow. 
I have got funny butterfly feeling going on bit like a very mild AF pains... doesnt hurt just funny feeling could just be that I am nervous when I think about tomorrow..... I will let you know how it goes.

Take Care

Julie x


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hiya Julie, 
i really feel for you, and cant even begin to know how you must be feeling right now   All i can say to you lovely, is hang in there, and see what happens, because like you prevously said, if the team didnt think you didnt have a chance, they wouldnt have let you carry on, so theres surely got to be some hope  

I will be thinking of you, and il say a little prayer for you tonight  

Good luck  

Karen xx


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Thankyou so much Karen for your kind words, and thoughts  

I too will be       like mad tonight  

Take Care

Julie x


----------



## LolaBoo (May 16, 2009)

Julie thinking of you and sending lots of      and       and    

Mrs R- maybe time for a career change?

Hi to you all



L xx


----------



## Louisa33 (Oct 6, 2009)

Agh just posted and lost it

Julie will be thinking of you loads tomorrow loads and loads of best wishes fromhere   

Mrs Rock and Lola you are both stars!  I like the last black dress and the grattan tops adn the dorothy perkins top as their neck lines are nice and high - will get those on order.  Thanks !!!

I'm just watching " hotter than my daughter" it's hilarious!!!

Well day 16 and no surge yet but I'msure it's reallllly close so that's good.  If I don't surge today but surge tomorrow I get to have transfer on Weds (if our frosties survive).  THat would be fine.. then 2 days at work then relax at the weekend but not too much.. no point relaxing!!!  I've been reading up on this and if anything is going ot stick around it will do in the first 2-3 days of transfer

Right must go attach mountain of ironing

L xx


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hiya Lou, 
hope your feeling well. I do hope your frosties survive the thaw   How many do you have left? Have you been having assisted hatching? I cant remember if if Guys routinely do this. They have told us so much, its hard to remember it all  

Karen xx


----------



## LolaBoo (May 16, 2009)

Louisa glad to help  

and good luck thinking of you     and    

L xx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Mrs R ...   Dont worry! You're just tempting me into buying online too! Liking your style, esp the Oli and Topshop ones. 

Louisa ...       for your frosties hun x


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Julie thinking of you at your scan today.  Hope you get good news 

Louisa, last night I watched "Dallas Divas and Daughters" at about 2 am on the Style Network - now that is trash TV .  It's basically these 4 girls in Dallas about to 'graduate' from high school (why do they make such a fuss about that in USA?  oh well done, you've left school ) and they film them getting dressed up for the prom, having a photoshoot, graduation party etc and then get each of them on their own with their mothers and let them gossip about all the others.  Hilarious!  Who thought of that as an idea for a show??  Mind you I guess I was the numpty there watching it, but ony cos I couldn't sleep!  

I did have to laugh though, one girl thought she was getting a cadillac as a graduation present, and at her party in front of all the guests her Mum brought out her 'big present', which far from being a car was a painting of the Mum, naked and draped in white robes, sitting against a backdrop painted with wings, meant to symbolise the Mum being the daughter's guardian angel everywhere she goes from now on.  The daughter's face was a picture, and not in a good way!


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Hmm did my last post get modded?


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello Ladies - Hoping you are all well  

I apologise now in advance for such a downer of a post.

Well its all officially over for us   even though I had a glimmer of hope I think I knew deep down it just wasnt going to be, so appt this morning showed nothing new and our tx was cancelled... its still so hard and I am absolutly devastated  

Its true what they say its such a rollercoaster, to be honest I thought I would just sail through it, taking each step as it comes but god does it hit you hard when you stop and think about it all.

Need to think about options now, as in if we gave it another shot would we still get the same outcome.. I'm not sure really my thinking is if I didnt respond to the meds this time what chance is there of it working a 2nd time.... but then again I really dont think I can do it just the once and give up so probably will have another go in time.

We have our follow up appt on th 12th March where hopefully we should get some answers, and possibilities on moving forward.

Thankyou to you all for your kind words....  I just want to wish you well and pray that each and everyone of you gets your much wanted BFP's very very soon....

I will still be around and follow the thread, as you have all been a lifeline to me over the past few months

Right well I am not going to mope about I have decided onwards and upwards as they say....  have taken Mon and Tues off work just to get my head straight.... 

Take Care

Julie x


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Julie I am really sorry, truly I am.  It's such a disappointment for you.  

Could you maybe discuss at your follow up another try using the short protocol?  I dont know much about it, but as I understand it, you don't downreg, with the idea being that your own hormones help you to respond to the stims.

Good idea to have a couple of days off.  Be kind to yourself


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Oh Julie, 
im so so sorry my darling, i really did think that everything would of been ok today   Its must be very differcult for you, but just remember that you do have options, and when you are both ready to explore them, im sure you will have success  

Stay in touch Julie, otherwise you are in big trouble   and dont forget we are all here if you need a chat  

Take care of yourself  

Karen xx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Mrs Rock said:


> Hmm did my last post get modded?


Nope  Why what happened Mrs R 

Julie ...      I'm sorry hun x


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Ceri perhaps it is me being a prescription-medication addled loon, but I wrote that the mums and daughters (in the very important cultural experience "Dallas Divas and Daughters") 'woman' about each other and it came out 'woman' !  Have changed it now to 'gossip'!


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

ah it happened again!!!


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

hmmmmmm very strange!


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi Mrs R, i want whatever your on please   

Hiya Ceri  

Karen xx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

LOL!  I don't think it's me, I think it's FF?  Is there a rule that typing the b---h word comes out 'woman'?  Very commendable actually, that way no one can be nasty.  But very confuddling


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Yes there is a censor on certain words! Swear words usually come out as   when you type them fully. And there are other words which dont get printed cos they're not allowed to be !!  

Karen ...


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

So not me and my meds then  ....phew


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hey Mrs R, i love that word confuddling!!!   x


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hiya Girls, 

Well what are you all up to on this saturday afternoon?

Ive just started my dairy, which seemed to take forever, although it hasnt attached itself to the bottom of my signiture  
Technology and me are just not compatible, i can tell you  

Mrs R, how are you?   Could you tell me how to attach my diary to the end of my signiture like yours, its awfully frustrating! 

Hi Louisa, How are you?  

Hi Juile, hope your feeling a little better  

Hi Lola  

Hi Armi  


Karen x


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hurray    ive managed to attach my diary to my signature, all by my little self!!

xxx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Karen, I've just read it, and I almost cried, I was so touched.  I was just coming to tell you how to include the link but you've done it .  Thanks for sharing it.  People are amazing, aren't they, you've inspired me   xx


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Arrh, thanks Mrs R, the very same as i was with your diary  

Im really silly when it comes to technology, so i thought id keep trying, and hey ho, i did it......god anybody would think ive just ran a  marathon or something, and im on for a medal!   ive even added some pics to my signature too. The things we do, whilst we are waiting for a babba! 

Hope your feeling ok today, its funny isnt it, the time feels like it is going really slowly, and yet it is flying by....does that make sense? i know with us, it was 6 months ago now that we decided to embark upon all of this, it seems like last week  

Karen x


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

For me feels like a lifetime ago we started ttc, all the heartbreak of month after month hoping to be pg and not being, it will be 2 years next month.  But I am in a much better place than this time last year (despite the ups and downs re the surgery), a year ago I spent Jan and Feb coming home from work in the dark every night and bursting into tears because another long day had gone by and still not pregnant.  Sounds utterly stupid written down but there you have it.

Been having a bad time sleeping in the past few weeks. Last night slept from 9-2am then was up and could not sleep again, this is not unusual.  Think it may be related to the nerve pain drug I am taking.  But I am just back from first evening out since the surgery and feeling pretty chuffed with that!  Only walked round the corner to a local Italian and am fully wired up to my TENS machine for the pain but still, pretty pleased with the world right now


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Mrs R, 
it certainly does not sound stupid written down, in fact, i think you have done well not to have gone absolutely round the twist by now! you have certainly been through an awful lot    and although im fed up of waiting to even start, im under no illusions that its going to be easy.......however, easier said than done im sure, as ive not experienced any knock backs........yet! 

      For NO more negatives for you 

      And NO negatives for me 

                                                            

                                                                 xx

p.s hope you enjoyed your walk and your meal


----------



## Louisa33 (Oct 6, 2009)

Julie I'm so so sorry hun lots and lots of     for you.  When things don't happen it's just awful isn't it.  I know we've got further than you but the result has been the same a rubbish BFN.  We've had 2 BFNs so far he whilst my sisters have got pregnant, one with twins, the other's baby is due next week!  Just take some time to treat yourselves and keep talking to each other about it.

Karen I'll have  aread of your diary now.

Mrs Rock you and your swear words tut tut.  I'll try the B!tch word now "*****" - I'll see how that comes out

Lola & Armi hi - Armi hope you're doing well?  haven't heard from you in a while.  Hope you're chilling lots!

AFM well today (day 18 and 2 days late!) I've finally surged.  So I phone Guys onMOnday but I expect transfer will be Thursday    if I get a good defrost.

Oh and my sister got her operation date... 8th April.  I'm glad it's clear of the FET but we also feel frustrated that it's ages away.. and her lump is beginning to cause some discomfort.. but the operations is large and risky so I don't want to wish that on us too soon.. oh and my other sister is having her C section on the 18th (our transfer date).  It's all go!

L xx


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Oh my god Louisa, 
you really have got it all going on. I think i would have properly cracked by now! You are soo strong indeed  
Apart from your poor sister who is ill, you have all those babes around you, as well as the pending ones...gosh you are such a tower of strength   and how weird will that be on your planned transfer date, one in and one out as it were!  

I do hope you get your transfer next thursday, how exciting   

Mrs R, hope the hydrotherapy goes well tomorrow  

Hi to everyone else too  

We are just on our way down to my mums for lunch and to take her some flowers, for the dreaded M word day, oh how i long for a card and some flowers of my very own  

Take care, speak to you later

Karen xx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Evening all
Hope you've had an ok mother's day?  I just tend to think of it as a commercial exercise by the card shops and florists to get us all to buy stuff so it has never upset me at all.  We've never made anything of it in our family, I just about remember to send my Mum a card and I'd be amazed if my sister had bothered, so that makes it easy for me.  Walking past a baby stuff shop on the other hand is a different story, there's one next to the station I use for work and I have to physically avert my eyes.  Strange the things that get to us.

Speaking of baby stuff shops, I have been looking out for a comfortable recliner chair with good back support to maybe have in my lounge and wouldn't you know it, the most suitable looking ones are all marketed as 'nursing chairs' for bfing baby in!  Not so keen on going into the shop to try those out!

What we have bought today is a barbeque, ta da  ! This new house is the first time we have had a garden and we're excited about it.  Been looking out for a table and chair set as well but not seen one yet.  Hubby is outside as we speak putting the shiny new toy together.  We have some friends staying next weekend so hoping we get nice weather to give it its inaugural barbequing session!  Oh screen jumping....


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Me again, why does it do that?

Louisa am glad you've got your surge.  Best of luck for Thursday defrost  .  Been trying to monitor my surge this cycle, not that we're TTC due to painkillers, but just to know it's still roughly the same day, as when I start DRing next month (  ) I'll need to know when it was.  But I think it has happened and I've missed it.  The bathroom looks like a chemistry experiment as I am keeping the sticks to compare and contrast, DH is bemused  

Glad also your sister has her surgery date.  I guess if they thought her cancer was one of the extremely aggressive kinds they would have done it sooner so perhaps there is some comfort in that?

Looking forward to hearing about your other sis's new baby.....I hope you don't find it too hard....

Karen did you have a nice day with your Mum?  Your turn for a card and flowers will come....but I think for a while it'll be DH putting them into your babba's teeny fist for you !


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hiya Mrs R, 

I must admit, i dont find it hard to stay away from baby shops really, in fact if it was left up to me id start buying stuff now......i know im mad, but you just gonna have to let me be mad for now   However, i can understand perfectly why you want to avoid these shops, i really can.

Thats a bit of a   isint it, the chair you are wanting being in the very shop you want to avoid. Its not even as though you can do a "Mrs Rock" and order it online, as you would need to try it out, as you have said. Wow a new barbie, i love barbacues, with a lovely glass of wine and candles in the garden......fabulous! im sure you will get your table and chairs pretty soon, there is more and more summer stuff coming into the shops as the weeks are going by, arn't there.

we've just got back from my mums, i bought her a lovely leather bag, and one of those garden stools, that you can either sit on or turn it over to use as a kneeler whilst gardening....she was so pleased!
Ive also been to my dads grave to tell him where we are up to with our appointments and stuff. Tilly (our basset hound) was looking up at me as if to say, who are you actually talking to   

Karen x


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Ah aren't you a nice daughter.....you put me to shame!   The stool and bag sounds great.  I suppose I need to remember, everyone has issues to deal with even if it's not fertility related.  My last post made me remember that a good friend of mine hates mother's day because she has split with her DH, so she doesn't get anything for mother's day because there is no one to help her little one with a card and pressie for her.  We are lucky to have our DHs aren't we - I like your new little yellow couple with the love hearts on your sig btw!


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Arrh thanks Mrs R  

Yeah i know what you mean, everyones circumstances are different, and we are lucky to have our DH's  

I was messing with the pics yesterday, and thought id add some to my signature, glad you like them, they made me smile  


I loved your comment about my babba's teeny fist.......how lovely!  

Karen x


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

You just keep on picturing the teeny fist


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Thankyou Mrs R, i will do   x


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Just this minute read your diary Karen and was seething about that comment 'watch out she doesn't steal your baby'       

then I thought I bet it's because you looked like a natural with the baby.

But still, if you want me to come round and do them for you just say the word


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Its very true Mrs R, yes can you imagine how i felt    But yes, it was because as you say i must have looked a natural with them, 

but even so, you would be very welcome to go around to them next time your in liverpool, and knock their bloody blocks off!!! 

   x


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Mrs R, that is very true, what you have written in your diary, that it is perceived that you are only a family unit if you have children!

How wrong they are! And oh yes, im late because of my children, well no.1 organise yourself a little better then, and stop using them 

as an excuse, and no.2 i wouldnt know about that, because i havent got any children........not that im bitter and twisted or 

anything!    

xx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Too right!!


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Morning Mrs R, 

hope you get on ok with your hydrotherapy, i really hope it helps with your back   

Karen x


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Hey thanks, I am just back and resting on my bed.  Only half an hour of walking in water and doing core exercises but it has made me ache!  Surprisingly hard work!!  Hopefully will do me good, will be going once a week  

I may do some more diary in a bit.  That huge rant last night did me good!!!


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Im glad it went well, no pain, no gain as they say!

good on ya Mrs R, it does you good to rant, and im looking forward to your next installment too   

Im just off for a lovely full body massage!  x


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Just a quick fly by to say ... 

Louisa  ...          for you and your sisters  

Karen ... Sorry hun, I did get your msg, but Elysia's been poorly and so i've only been nipping onto do essential moddy bits. I did intend getting back to you hun, sorry about that xx Well done tho!


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hiya Ceri, no problem lovely, it made me learn to do it my self anyway!   

I hope Elysia's ok, and not too upset  , im sure she is getting lots of hugs  

Karen xx


----------



## Louisa33 (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks Ceri
Karen and Mrs Rock gosh your diaries.. what a read.  It's good to do though isn't it?

Got transfer date fixed now for Thursday at 1:30pm.  Getting nervous again!  This time I'm not going to rest up at alll really.  Going to work on Friday!  People get pg all the time naturally without resting up so this time I'm just getting on with life!  Got 4 girls left to go at.  2 carriers, 2 non-carriers.  They'll defrost the non-carriers first.      

Hi everyone else.  ARmi are you OK hun?

Chat later


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Morning lovely ladies  

Wow Louisa, i bet you cant wait for thursday! thats great about your 4 pink frosties   im not sure what i would do with the carriers, 

obviously meaning if i had the choice i wouldn't transfer them, However, if they were the only option, or no others left, i think they 

would be straght in. We were asked about this senario on our app at Guys, and i couldn't answer them, so they left me to think 

seriously about it, but i think it was more from the point of veiw of if all our embies were affected and we only had carriers to choose 

from. Im glad you still have 2 pink non carriers to defrost     for thursday     

I hope your sis is staying strong, ive been thinking of you all      


Mrs R, hope your not too stiff and aching this morning after your hydrotherapy yesterday  


Julie, thinking of you, and hope your feeling better   Hope you can find the strength to carry on  


Armi, hope your getting along ok, with your little bump    


 to everyone else too  



Well, my massage was just so dreamy yesterday, i nearly fell asleep..........i could have floated away on a cloud!! Think im going to 

start having them more regularly. I always say this, and then can never justify the money when it comes to it. But i think this year 

will be different, as i need to stay relaxed for obvious reasons  


Speak to you all later

Karen xx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

How did you know Pinkbabe, I am really stiff in the lower back, not sure whether to rest it or just push though the pain!  Was thinking of trying to go round the shops in Bromley this pm for the first time but seems a bit daft to try it out on a day when I already feel bad.  I may be staying home with my Gavin and Stacey DVD after all!  It's just I don't really like being in when the cleaner comes and she is here later, she's really unreliable was supposed to come on Monday morning but guess what - she had some issue to sort out with her her kid and didn't even text to let us know!

Am seeing my GP at 2pm as I need another note to sign me off work.  Feel really awkward asking, I don't know the GP as am new to the practice, don't know what their attitude will be.  I'm enjoying this time off work but not keen on this 'sick person' lifestyle if you know what I mean..

You should definitely keep having that massage.  It will stop you building up aches and pains as well as relax you, think of it as an investment in yourself not as an indulgence.


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

I just knew it Mrs R!   If i were you i wouldn't try and go shopping this PM, for obvious reasons, but then i think youv'e already realised that haven't you  

I know what you mean though, i dont think i could be around if i had a cleaner, as i would feel uncomfortable, that they were working and i was sitting down, lifting my legs up now and again, so they could hoover under them,  even if i was recovering from surgery. I would be sitting them down giving them a cup of tea, saying dont worry about hoovering the stairs, i can do that later!   ........NOT! 

Your new Gp i bet will be fine, you haven't just had your toe nail removed you know!   it will take time, and although you think you maybe could go back to work, it would probably kill you at this stage!  

Anyway, yes your right im gonna think of my massages as an investment rather than an indulgence. Good way of putting it  

Karen xx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Do you know what, you talk sense, I should listen to you    Gavin and Stacey it is then


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Enjoy Mrs R, speak to you later   x


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Well I got a sick note from the GP until 30 April, phew!  I am really not ready to go back to work, even though sometimes I think I should be


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Good girl Mrs R   now behave yourself, relax and enjoy your time off!!!   x


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Mrs. R and Pink, boy you two can chat. 
Hope you are both well.


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Indeed that's why we are here


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello Ladies  

Karen & Mrs R you two do make me chuckle  

Hoping everyone is ok, just popping by quickly as back to work today and its a bit hectic... lots of posts to catch up on.

Take Care

Julie x


----------



## Louisa33 (Oct 6, 2009)

just a quick one as am off out to cinema now.. verrrry nervous about tomorrow.. will post tomorrow evening

Good to see you back Julie  

Lou xx


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Good luck for tomorrow Louisa       i will be thinking of you, cant wait to hear about your trip  

Hi Mrs R, How did Gavin and Stacy go, or did your credit cards get a hammering in Bromley after all?  

Hiya Julie, hope your getting on ok  

Well ive been in my garden again today, pottering about, and i have bought a lovely windmill, which i have put on the side of our fishpond, as we have had a horrible heron bird, lurking to steal our fish, and he has already took 2 of them. He's really cheeky too, DH was looking out of the window yesterday, and it looked straight at him with his beady big yellow eyes, and stuck 2 fingers up at him and shook his  . Well he didnt really but he might as well have done, taking our fish.......what a cheek!  

Karen xx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Herons....they are the bane of my Dad's life.  They have taken several of my Dad's HUGE fish from his pond, he was gutted.  Could even be the same heron Pinkbabe!  He got a small statue of something to put next to the pond which has done the trick to scare them away, can't remember  if it was a cat or another bird, I will ask him.  

I rested yesterday, like a good girl!  But today: Bromley shopping centre, woo hoo!  Quite apart from getting to buy clothes   this is such a milestone for me, I am feeling really buoyed up by it.  It involved 10 mins walk to station, short train ride (just 2 stops 5 mins), then 2 min walk to shopping centre, then......1.5 HOURS of walking around shopping, then the return home   .  Of course was then wrecked and lying on my bed all afternoon (Gaving and Stacey DVD again!) but really feels like I am inching along the path back towards normality  

Louisa, fingers crossed for the defrost, will be thinking of you  

Julie, good to see you back, how are you feeling now?

Guess what I'm having for my dinner.....an omelette!  G+S watchers will know why, it just gave me the urge


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Oh no your dad must have been livid!   My neighbour also has very large fish in her pond, and it has pierced the side of one 

of their fish, so their just keeping an eye on that one for now, not sure if it will live or not   Our fish arn't that big really, but even 

so, we had 6, and it ate the bloomin lot!!   Tell your dad, if it is the same bird, to ring its   neck if he can get his hands 

on it!  

I didnt think you could keep away from Bromley, once you had mentioned it   but great you didnt go until today. And well done you 

for making that journey, bet it made you feel alot better in yourself, even though it has tired you out. Like you say it helps to feel 

like your getting back into the normality of things again  


Karen x


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hello lovely ladies  

How are you fairing today Mrs R, after your venture yesterday?    

Louisa, im thinking of you   and hoping your pink frosties defrosted well    

Hiya Julie, hope your well  


Well, ive been for some accupuncture today, but not for tx purposes, its for my lower back. Ive been having a few problems, think 

maybe mild symptoms relating to my genetic problem. Ive been having physio, with not much improvement, so had accupuncture 

today, and i must say, there feels to be a slight improvement. But will just wait and see  


Im also just 2 days away from my 38th birthday!  .....yes 38,   ssssh if you wisper it dosent sound as bad!!   I think i 

may just tell everyone that im 37 for a few more years yet!  

Speak to you all later

Karen xx


----------



## Louisa33 (Oct 6, 2009)

Helloooo everyone
Well today has been very eventful for my family.  My big sis (she's 41 in July Karen so don't start getting gloomy about being 38!) has just had her 1st baby today.  7lb2.  Apparently gorgeous with chubby cheeks.  A girl.  Unnamed as yet but top names are Francesca and Martha.  She had a c-section (planned).  We are sooooooooooooooooooo thrilled for her (she never thought she'd have a baby) and it's so lovely to have positive news!!!
As for us - defrost and trasnfer went text book.  The embryologisit (Alison - she's lovely) said this one was even better than the last one, that it defrosted really well and that it had started expanding again - and then the transfer went really well and the perfect location.  So it's all over to fate again now for us.  This time apart from this evening I'm not goign to sit around - just going to get on with life.  That way, i think, if it's a BFN, it will be easier to cope with.  3rd time lucky perhaps     but on the way out of the transfer I said goodbye to the team and said "see you next month" - they all laughed!
Karen have you had any word back from your PCT on the fudning?  Sorry you're having back problems.. they're rotten.
Mrs Rock well done you with your shopping expedition you true addict!    It's really good to hear that.  Plus isn't it good you are getting better as the weather improves. - imagine you had had to have your op in June in the height of sunshine - much b etter to have the op in Jan as you have had done and to then be better for the sunny days.
Julie & Armi hi 
Chat late (ams mostly sat on sofa now and plan to have more tea and believe it or now, watch gavin and stacey 2nd series - we got the DVDs a week or so ago!!! )


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Wow,    Louisa congrtaualtions are your successful transfer!!! Like you say just take it all in your 

stride, and PMA for 3rd time lucky    


And huge congratulations to your sister on the birth of her her first baby  

  for your other lovely sis too  

Karen xxx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Well done Louisa, keeping fingers crossed for this blast  .  I think you're right about just carrying on as usual, it gets to a point where the 2ww can rule your life and there's only so many times you can let that happen or you will go crackers.  Congrats on your new niece!  She sounds adorable, when will you get to see her?  I like Francesca a lot but Martha is really nice too.

You are right Lou my walks are getting easier now the weather is warmer.  But trying to get out and do them in Jan and Feb straight after the op was blinking hard.  My back muscles were really sensitive to the cold, so I wore this ginormous pair of fleecy trousers which I used to wear on the river bank years ago when rowing.  They are so huge I can just pull them on over whatever I'm already wearing and they come up pretty high too - I call them my 'Simon Cowells'    Very stylish look, not.  It's a good job my DH loves me as I wasn't at my most enticing!  I wore them every day for walking around the neighbourhood and kept thinking people would look out of their windows and say "There goes that weird shuffling girl again, she wears those same trousers every single day!"  

Karen, bad backs eh?   Not nice.  I hope the acupuncture has helped.  I didn't realise you had symptoms from your condition, sorry to hear that.  But it's your birthday tomorrow!   You'll finally get your pandora bracelet yay!  I hope your DH spoils you rotten xx

Hello Mrs Bond if you're reading 

Julie where've you gone?  Hope you're ok  

Well looks like I need a second trip to Bromley shopping centre    I foolishly bought some 'jeggings' in size M without trying them on, and they are too small.  Not too sure about this whole 'jeggings' thing to be honest.  Bit gutted to find out I need a L.  I've put on weight since the surgery but I'm usually a size 10-12, so what is this 'L' about.  Jeggings - grrr   maybe I should just stick to my Simon Cowells!


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hiya Mrs R, 

gosh you remembered about my pandora braclet, i cant wait to get it! Im not sure if i told you but, i have been trying it on in secret, as i know where DH has put it, and the other week, i was trying it on, and i accidently went to tesco's in it  , and didnt realise until i was on the motorway, and it was a race against time to get the shopping, and get back home to put it back in its box before DH got home!!! im such a naughty girl but i did genuinely forget i had put it on  

Your simon cowell boots sounds great! the neighbour thing made me chuckle! and im so glad you have come over to the dark side with the leggings, as i think your lovely tunic that you bought a few weeks ago that you showed us with go together just fab!  

Now just you stick to swapping your leggings for a diferent size and come straight home.........step away from the other shops!!!  
We have big brother watching you  

DH and i are going out for my birthday tomorrow for a nice lunch, and some shopping in Liverpool 1...cant wait, he said i can have what ever i want, even though he has got me the braclet...........mmmmmmmmmm now i wonder is there a shop that sells babies 

Hi Louisa, when do you think you will get to see your new neice?   How you feeling? 

Hi Julie, im thinking of you  


Speak to you later

Karen xx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

ahahahahaha you 'accidently' went to Tescos in the bracelet   !  Karen that is so funny, imagine if DH had seen you, you naughty girl!


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

He He He, that can be one i my secrets that i may tell him or i may not. I think il wait until HE has a confession about something!  

xx


----------



## Louisa33 (Oct 6, 2009)

YOu two are hilarious!
Karen what are you like you naughty girl!!  VEry funny!  I bet your DH wouldn't have notcied anyway!  Saying that my DH is annoyingly observent.. i.e. if I sneakily buy a new top I really don't need, I get it home, into the wardrobe.  Then when I wear it for the 1st time he always knows it's new!  Gr!
Mrs Rock ooo fleecy trousers how sexy!  I used to have a pair of purple fleecy trousers.  They were so comfy.  I haven't embraced the leggings culture yet either.  Don't worry about the L.  YOu're allowed to be L when you are convalescing.
Well we get to see new niece next weekend (not thsi one).  Driving up to Newcastle to see them all.  Very exciting.  
Ironically that's the weekend I'll know whether this treatment has worked or not (AF due on the Friday/Sat).  Either way it's important to see new niece + if it's  BFN I can drink wine with the boys, and if it's a BFP well I'd be over the moon.
Today is 1dpt and I have a bit of an achy feeling again.  TBH it could be from the transfer itself as it's pretty invasive but I like to be hopeful.. PMA again!  Today has been super stressful at work again.  I almost started blubbing infront of my boss again (he's lovely) as am finding life hard. (sister and this FET) but was ok.. just.
ANyway need to chill out this weekend!
Chat laters 
L xx


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hiya Lou, glad youv'e got some PMA going on there...good girl!   DH probably wouldn.t have noticed to tell you the truth, and on the 

subject of the new clothes, he will say to me oh is that new, and i ve worn it about 100 times!  

So exciting about seeing your new neice, how lovely. I do hope you get your BFP this time too    

Karen xx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Happy birthday Karen! Enjoy your day at L1, and your bracelet ;-) xxx


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Oh thanks so much Mrs R, il be sure to wear my braclet, authorised use though today so may not be as fun!   and il  let you know what other lovely pressies i may get!   xx


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

"Happy Birthday" Karen

Hope you have a fantastic day

Love & Best Wishes..... Julie xxxxxxxx


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hiya Girls,

Well ive had a lovely day today, as you know we went shopping to L1, and DH bought me some lovely things.....OMG i was spoilt, 

bless him!  I got 2 nice tops in dorothy perkins and a bag, a lovely pair of shoes in Dune, some perfume, some Monsoon underwear, 

and a little purse that i had my eye on in River Island. DH even bought himself 2 pairs of jeans in River Island. Really funny too, we 

seen 2 girls out shopping in their PJ's with large rollers in their hair (obviously going out on the tiles tonight), but you would think 

they would have got dressed first   Then we went for some really nice food in at a place called Red Hot...really nice, had indian, 

chinese, Thai, italian and japanese food to choose from, sort of buffet style but really nice! I had a few glasses of wine too, and felt 

a bit tipsy on the way home on the train, so im just topping myself up now im home. I might as well enjoy the rest of the evening  

Oh and i got 2 massage treatments off my mum and my sister for the same place as i went the other day, so that will put me on for 

a bit, to be able to start having them regularly.

Hope everyone is ok, and enjoying their saturday evening too   

Speak to you all later

Karen xxx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Wow Karen you got loads of pressies! Sounds like a  v good day . Your DH knows how to do a birthday!  So, tomorrow....is it an 'official' trip to Tesco in the bracelet? 

I have seen chavs out in their pjs many times but so far never seen girls with rollers in their hair as well  my god that is chav with some special extra free chav. Have a blinkin shower and get dressed!!

We've got friends staying this w/e and another couple also came over for lunch. They got married in Sept and started trying for a baby then.  She was not drinking but made a point of saying that that he was the one driving....I went cold and spent the whole afternoon expecting a pg announcement, which never came.  She must've gone to the loo about 15 times as well. The dread spoilt my day a bit, I am daft.  DH said he felt the same way, which surprised me as he is usually a lot better at coping day to day than I am.  I wonder if she is pg, I bet she is.


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Morning Mrs R, 
oh dear my head feels a bit fuzzy!   self inflicted oh course, with all that wine i had last night. Its definately an official trip to 

tescos for me, with my braclet in tow....but maybe it will be tomorrow due to the fuzzy head and all that!  

You made me chuckle with your comments on the 'chavs, their so funny arn't they!

Im sorry to hear about the thoughts and feelings you went through with your friend, your probably being a bit neurotic, but do you 

know what, i would have done EXACTLY the same, and i would have hung off every word, it probably would have even crossed my 

mind to check her knicks for signs of          to your DH too, for going through these thoughts and 

feelings.....god its hard isnt it! Is your friend being sensitive do you think? as she knows what you and DH are going through? 

Hang in there Mrs R, and take it easy  


Hi Lou, how is the wait treating you, i do hope your continuing with that PMA!     

Hi Julie, how are you?  

Hi Ceri, Armi, Lola, Marie, hope your all well  

Well im just going to potter about today i think, and cook a roast dinner after, as il probably get the munchies shortly! 

Take care

Karen xx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

You are right, I was being totally neurotic, I need to have a word with myself.  Although it's easy for me to say now she's gone home, whilst she was here I was on eggshells    She knows about our IVF as I missed her hen do after my first BFN so she probably is being sensitive by not announcing.  I don't think it's helping my state of mind having this pain in my leg all the time from my spinal nerves.  I am seeing my pain management consultant tomorrow and bizarrely really looking forward to going, if he could maybe just give me some kind of horse anaesthetic that would do the job nicely


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Arrh, Mrs R,   
i really hope you can get your pain under control, i think this just makes everything else even worse dosen't it.
Good luck with that tomorrow  

xx


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Ladies,

You have all been busy bees lots of posts to read  

Karen - Sounds like to had a lovely birthday, and was thoroughly spoilt.. and so you should be  

Mrs R - Sorry to hear your in pain with your leg, hope you manage to get it under control soon.

Louisa -  How are you hun ? Hows the 2ww treating you ?  hoping you are well  and sending you lots of PMA    

Armi - Hows things hun ? Hope your doing ok  

AFM - I am doing ok, had time to think about things now, just getting on with life really, work very biz so thats good, and of course we have our follow up on 12th April so not too long to wait now.

Take Care all..... 

Julie x


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hiya Julie, 

i was only just thinking about you! im glad to hear youv'e had time to work things through in your head. Heres hoping you will have a plan once you have had your appointment in April    


Ive just been having a tidy up today in our bedroom, and i found some deodorant which i had bought back in september, when we 

knew we would be doing IVF. I'd forgot all about it. Its called Biosen and its 'alliminium free', as i was informed last year that eggies 

and embies dont like alliminium, and most of the normal deodorants ie sure, which is what i use, contain it. I also remember being 

advised that, you also have to be careful with all toiletry products around EC and ET too. Not sure if you all probably know about all 

of this already, but thought id mention it anyway, because as they say 'every little helps'!! and just before i found out about this, it 

would never of crossed my mind   


Karen xx


----------



## Louisa33 (Oct 6, 2009)

Good evening everyone
Julie not long to wait hun until your follow up appt    for a good constructive way forward.
Karen - your DH sounds absolutely brilliant where did you find him I can't believe what he did for you.  My DH would never ever take me shopping.  I asked him once if he would rather 1) go shopping in the sales or 2) rod drains and he answered 2) of course!! And he means it.  Hilarious.  When we do go shopping (the rare events) he stands at the door of each shop looking grumpy.  Nightmare.
Mrs Rock oh poor you, I totally udnerstand where you are.  It is such a mare isn't it.  It's nice that she was being a bit sensitive but to say that he was driving and she wasn't driniking.. why couldn't she say she was driving?!? Some people are so smug I just hate it.  I also hate when everyone at work (mostly men) say to me "don't leave it too late, have a child" it's sooo annoying but people don't realise when they're actually being hurtful.  Lots and lots of    .  Hope you get this pain sorted too.  It's going on too long isn't it.
HI Lola, Armi, 
AFM well spent today cleaning and doing DIY.  Yesterday power hosing the patio down (is green and mingy after the long winter).  So am absolutely not taking it easy. Stuff all that I say!  Symptons... well woke up easly yesterday and couldn't sleep for ages (unlike me),  Was all excited about this, but then slept in today no worries!   So that wasn't a sympton.  I do feel a little different in my tummy but genuinely this could be normal as I don't usually over analyse eveyrthing.  Been examining my (.)(.)s also and imagine they're a little bigger.. but then they usually get bigger before AF.  So the conclusion is nothing at all!  AF is due this Sat coming but by Weds/Thurs I would normally start spotting.. so have another 5 day wait.  Then, as I've learnt from last time, if no AF, it could very easily be a chem preg.  So I'm just trying to hang on in there.  Work tomorrow so just got to get on with it.   

Chat later

Lou xx


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hiya Lou, 
my god you have been a busy girl, but like you say if its going to happen it will! good on you for not letting it take over your life  

Your DH made me chuckle with the choosing of the rodding drains.......little devil!!  

Take care, and take no notice of those men sort in work tomorrow!  

Take care

Karen xx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Louisa33 said:


> My DH would never ever take me shopping. I asked him once if he would rather 1) go shopping in the sales or 2) rod drains and he answered 2) of course!! And he means it. Hilarious. When we do go shopping (the rare events) he stands at the door of each shop looking grumpy. Nightmare.


Louisa that is exactly what my DH does too! Alternatively whilst loitering in the doorway he spots a CD or electronics shop down on the lower gallery of the shopping centre or something and wanders off there without telling me, so I come out and have to guess where he might be now aaargh!!

Just been changing the bed after our guests left and I found, wait for it, a spider under the duvet which had obviously got into bed with them and curled up and died  I HATE spiders so much, I almost let out a little shriek, have bundled the bed clothes up altogether in a pile and just put them in the washing machine, spider and all EEK


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Louisa ... My dh is a mare too, he usually walks behind me on the bacl of my heels   If I say, OOhh what do you think, he just says "Get it!" Now it's a totally different story if we go in an electrical/Gadget shop  

MrsRock ... Gawd, I'd be hyperventilating. Ugh!


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hiya Girls, 

Mrs R, im not too bad with spiders, but DH is pertrified of them   Now if i had found a snake in the bed dead or alive then i think i would need to be admitted into the nearest psychiatric unit    

DH also likes his electrical and gadget shops too, and can sometimes disappear on me, so he's not quite the saint!  

Im just painting our conservatory, and then gonna give it a spring cleaning  

xx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

What colour you painting it Karen?

I did ours when it was built last summer, in horizontal bands. Chocolate at the bottom, then toffee then white at the top. all equal chunks of each. want something different tho now


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

That sounds nice Ceri.  I am just looking for new curtains online.  Have decided that as soon as I replace the Winnie the Pooh curtains that were hanging in the little back bedroom when we moved in, I will get pregnant  

Karen have you got some time off?  You are putting me to shame with all the work you are doing around the house and garden!  My job for this week is to oil the new wooden garden chairs.  I can do it by crouching down so won't need too much bending.


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Ceri they sound lovely colours! well we have one wall which is papered in like a rough oatey colour, looks like material just by looking, 

then the other walls were painted in a colour called natural hessian, which is like a mushroom sort of colour. Now when i was looking 

in the shed this morning i only had a little of that colour left, but nearly a full tin of dulux Magnolia, so magnolia it is im afraid. Not 

very adventueous, but trying to save all our pennies incase we dont get funding!   And too be honest it has smartened it up, it 

looks fresher already  

Yes go on Mrs R, tempt fate and take them down, and you will defo become pregnant!    

Im off for 2 weeks hol now, but not going anywhere, just trying to get some jobs done ahead of our hopefully busy year   

Arrh if i lived a bit closer to you Mrs R, id come and help you with your bits!  

xxx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Yes i think you should take them down too MrsR   
My thinking was that horizontal stripes would make it look a bit bigger as its only a small conservatory, 3metre squared. it does a bit! That was our bargain of the century, dh was after one for years, and so he looked on ebay and bought it for £400   he and 2 mates dismantles it and then put it all back together, his other mate is a bricky so did a perfect job doing the dwarf wall. Hexagonal shaped one and its lovely, although i thought it would be a fad, (only sit in it in summer) but we've used it over winter too. We bought some huge bean bag arm chairs from an ebay shop, chocolate ones. think they were £45 each and another bargain was the flat screen telly we got for in there. 99p off ebay! spares or repairs but dh got it working, all it wanted was a new power lead! Both wheeler dealers on the quiet!!   Has to be done though eh?

Right off out to go play then do a bit of shopping ... 
Enjoy your painting you 2


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Wow what bargins Ceri, we will have to start calling you 'Dell Boy'!!   

We thought the same too, that we would just sit in it in the summer, but we prefer sitting in here than our lounge. We've put a flat screen on the wall too, and we have a large radiator, so nice and cosy in the winter too  

xx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Blimey it's like the Ideal Home Show around here today!

Off to see Mr Pain Doctor now.  Been waiting for this appt for a few weeks, feels a bit like I'm off to see the wizard, I may wear my red shoes lol


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Good luck, try and get the answers you want Mrs R   X


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

How lovely is this........






If it dosent work when you click onto the link, if you put in Mother earths flower shop, its on you tube, you will find it
xx

**This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites**


----------



## LolaBoo (May 16, 2009)

Hi All
Just popped into say hi and that I havent forgotten about you all  
Mrs R- how was your appointment? Hope it helps and think changing the curtains is a fab idea 

Louisa- hang in there sending you lots of    and    and   

Hi Pink- good luck with all the DIY   and I remember reading about that deoderent and how it was suppose to be good and it cant do any harm to try it ( I didnt but was very careful about creams and stuff when having IVF)

Hi to everyone else- hope all is well with you all?

 and   to you all
L xxx


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi Lola, 
Hope your well  

Well, our conservatory looks amazing! what a difference a bit of paint makes. Im jiggered now though, may have over done things a little, but im gonna have a lovely bath shortly.......mmmmm i can soak away my aches   

xx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

The link worked for me Karen - what a lovely concept.  Am glad I watched that  .

Well done on your conservatory, what a worker you are sounds fab!

Well, just back from long long drive to see my pain management consultant and feeling very achey from being in the car all that time.  He is so far away since we moved but been seeing him on and off for 5 years and I trust him so wanted to go back there.  DH drove me all that way which was good of him.  I see him privately, and from the sound of things the management he suggests won't be all that different to the NHS if I could wait that long for the NHS investigations, but I can't!  Anyway main difference is that he wants to do a nerve function test ASAP so he knows for sure what nerve damage are dealing with, so am going back on Thursday for that, no hanging around.  And he says stay on the same pain drug but up the dose.  I am already on the max stated dose now but he says not to worry about that and I do trust him.  It was such a relief to talk to someone who does not underestimate the pain and just say "it may settle down - see you in 8 weeks" which is what they said at Guys. 

As for IVF, he was not appalled by the idea of staying on the drug whilst cycling but it can never be said it is safe, it seems to increase the ratee of birth defects from 1% in the mormal population to 2-3%.  Have decided that whatever happens I will slowly come off it during down reg, as why take the risk.  Hmm down reg is going to be a fun 2 weeks


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Oh Mrs R,
im so glad you can plan a bit further ahead now. 1% - 2-3% percentage of birth defects isnt that much of an increase really, but then i suppose like you say, you can start decreasing around DR, as its not worth taking that risk  

oooh your getting closer now    

The flower concept is lovely isnt it, a bit of light heartedness for a change!  

xx


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

My, you have been busy again with your diary Mrs R, i just love to read it.

Trialling for the commonwealth games...wow, what was your sport? You have been through such alot, apart from the pain you have 

suffered with your back, it must have been exceptionally hard to give up your sport  


xx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

hmm yes it was not a good time in my life...but all in the past now


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Morning Girls,

Im off to see one of my friends today, i havent seen her in ages, so as im off for a couple of weeks i thought i would make an effort. She has invited me round for lunch, so we can have a good old chin wag  

Morning Mrs R  

XX


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Girls, I am a happy bunny today, I have found I can walk for longer than I could before the op, I am happy happy happy!  

Hope you enjoyed lunch with your friend Karen


----------



## LolaBoo (May 16, 2009)

Great News Mrs R     

L xx


----------



## Louisa33 (Oct 6, 2009)

Mrs ROck what fantastic news!!!!  A real breakthrough eh?!?  I bet up until that point you were thinking.. was it worth it.. and now you know it is!!!!  It can only get better now from here too whereas before you were clearly getting worse.  I've read your diary too.  Wow you were very good at your sport!  Do we get to know what it was or are you worried that might reveal who you are on this forum?  No worries if you can't say.  Just so pleased at your news.  Also that you get to start relatively soon now with your tx.  Third time lucky!!!!

Hi Karen hope you had a good lunch.  Where did you go?  ANywhere posh?

Hi Lola.  Any goss with you?

Hi Ceri and Armi (if you still read this)

AFM well I'm (afraid to say) beginning to feel a bit positive about this FET.  However this is like last time so i'm afraid to get my hopes up!! This time my aches and pains are different.  I've been basically having a tummy ache/period pains but not period pains - more of a continous ache - since Sat/Sunday.  going to post in a sec as this page is bonkers


----------



## Louisa33 (Oct 6, 2009)

where was i?
Right so I feel different from last time.  LAst time my cramps were period-like.  THis time not really at all.  Today the bits between my boobs and armpits are achy.  And most importnatnly today is when I usually start spotting.. and no sign.  AF due Sat but i normally get a few days introduction.
So I'm scared to be positive.  It will probably end like last time.  But I'm trying to be reasonably positive.  This is so hard!! OTD is on MOnday so a while to wiat although I might do a first response on Sat morning.  We're off Sat to see my sis and her new baby and her husband - very exciting!
As for my sis with the cancer, well her op is fixed for 8 April so I move in on the 6th April.  She goes into hostpital on the 7th.  Just want to get this underway now.  I've pretty much decided if this cycle does fail, that we'll take a month break before starting again so we can get my sis better int he meantime.

Chat later
L xx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Louisa ... Sending loads of

   

      

   

      ​


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Oh Louisa, massive fingers crossed for you!  And just while I remember, if you are still on the lookout for high necked tops with short sleeves for your sister after her op, Zara have a range, they are quite cheap, can't remember exactly, about £10-12?  They are relatively thick fabric with polo neck, but short sleeves, they had pink, white, black, that I recall.  Thought of you when I clocked them.


----------



## Louisa33 (Oct 6, 2009)

oo thanks.  I'll have a look nex time i'm in town.  got her a few in Asda too of all places!  £5 (were half price!) and quite nice too!

Just getting scared about the op now.. need pma!!


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

And yes, now I know it was worth it!  If I can just get the nerves in my leg back under control I will be like a new woman.....got nerve function tests tomorrow, bit nervous, if you'll pardon the expression  

They never promised me a miracle, they said there was an 85% chance that they could reduce the pain by half.  (Oh and a 1% chance of paralysis  )  My leg pain has been worse if anything but I still have faith it will reduce.  My backache has reduced by more than half, I would say 2/3rds at this point that's why I can walk so much further and I'm confident there will be further improvement as the bone has not even fully set yet.  And there'll be NO MORE random hideously painful 3 days in bed unable to move for no particular reason, as the discs that were causing that are gone....bye bye discs,   don't bother to send a postcard    

You are bound to be scared for your sister.  Have they told you about chances of success/complications?


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hello lovely ladies  

Louisa, im so glad your feeling really positive this time around, so lots of     to you! You,ve got a great plan in place for looking after your sisters family when she goes into hospital, you really will be busy wont you. I do wish her lots of luck with her surgery     what she must be going through, does not even bare thinking about  
Give your new neice a sneaky sniff, squeeze and cuddle from me too  

Mrs R, they are great percentages arn't they, 85% chance of reducing your pain by half....think those odds will give you a bloomin good chance there!   I liked your "dont bother sending me post card" to your disc's  
Good luck with the nerve function tests tomorrow  

Hiya Julie, hope your doing ok sweetheart  

Hiya Lola and Armi  

Hiya Ceri  


Well i went to see my friend today, and we had some lunch. She made us some lovely assorted sandwiches, and then we had scones with clotted cream and jam........naughty naughty!! We had a good old natter we did. She dosent know about what we are planning, as the conversation just didnt go that way. I was going to tell her, well i had actually planned to tell her, but i think i felt 'normal' again just for a few hours......the Karen that wouldn't dream of getting any baby sick down her designer top! To be honest i dont actually see her that often, in fact i could go for 18 months-2 years and not even see her, so i didnt think it would be a problem for now. And she only lives about 7 miles away...isnt that terrible, well i just dont get the time, and too be honest she dosent make any efforts to come and see me for a coffee either. But anyway, i just thought because we are eating and breathing the thought of trying for a baby etc, the time out was quite nice.....does that make sense? But all in all a nice day, so back to it is what i say.......now, did someone mention a baby??    

Karen xx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Karen LOL "did someone mention a baby"  
Glad you had a nice afternoon 'off' with your friend though.  I had a friend come to see me today who's just started trying for a baby, she knows about our IVF and it looks as though sadly her brother and his wife might be about to do IVF too, so she is sensitive to it.  We ended up having a good old rant about how it's impossible to even have a chat with various mates who have a small child without constant interruptions from the kid and how annoying it is that you can never meet up with them without the baby in tow.  Did my heart good to say it all.  And I love babies and small kids! Is IF making me bitter?  Or is it that my friends who are parents of small kids are consumed by them and lose all sense of perspective?  Hmm.

Anyhoo went for my nerve tests.  The Dr doing them was a neurology specialist and a real 'mad scientist' type - long matted hair, big specs, no people skills, talked to my boobs much of the time  .  The tests consisted of electrodes and needles being stuck on/in my legs and him measuring the electrical activity.  It didn't hurt but was quite weird and uncomfortable, especially as he didn't really explain what he was doing     He's going to write a report to my pain consultant whom I'll see next week for the results.  However he did tell me the tests showed "a longstanding complex problem at L5" well I could have told him that myself, ho hum.  I hope my consultant will have something constructive to say next week


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Mrs R, you do make me chuckle, with the things you come out with   Maybe the chap doing the tests wasn't a doctor, but the cleaner, 

and he 'd just popped in to clean his equipment and such like, and he just thought he would attach some of his equipment to your 

body while he was at it, for all that was worth     "Yes there you go Mrs R, im just going to place these wires on your legs and 

then i need to stare at your boobies for a bit,   to see how much pain your in"     

Awww i shouldn't laugh, i do hope the report is a positive one Mrs R  


And it is funny you should say that about chatting to friends whilst children are trying to get their attention, it does sometimes get on 

my nerves.....why is that?

Ive had some more accupuncture on my lower back today, i cant feel any improvement yet, but heres hoping. DH also had his first 

physio session today too after his microdisectomy, and it was really funny, as his appointment was 20 min after mine, so while i was 

lying there with my needles in my back i could hear him chattering away to his physio, and he didnt know i was in there, he thought i 

had left. He said to his physio that i make him walk his 2 miles each day as instructed by his consultant, but he said sometimes i try 

and push him too hard, and i shouted "oi, i heard that".......so funny, DH then explained who i was!  


Karen xxx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Hilarious! I bet your DH's physio was like "Domestic alert, step away from the situation"


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

It was so classic! 

Are you getting excited Mrs R for your forthcoming treatment? I think im gonna ring my PCT next week, yo see where they are up to 

with the yeh or nay to my funding application. That will be 2 months since receiving the second application, taking into consideration 

the first one was sent beginning of jan and never got there!  

How are you Louisa?   

Hiya Julie  

Hiya Lola, Armi, Ceri  

xxx
xxx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

I am starting to look forward to it yes, but am wary of geting my hopes up as I've already had 2 failures, but also because the drug situation is a nightmare.  Got to wean off Gabapentin my nerve pain drug at same time as DR, and probably will be back at work by that stage as well.  Not going to be feeling too well on that cocktail I don't think.  But I am going to be needing Gabapentin for a good while yet, if I get a BFN I will be straight back on it, so waiting another month isn't going to make a difference, I may as well get on with it, and just come off it for the tx and  stay off it  if I get a  BFP.  

I would definitely chase your aplication up as well.  Sometimes that's all it takes, a phone call can make a big difference


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

ooooh Gabapentin, its a great drug for pain, but bloomin interfers with everything else, so i see what you mean about weaning yourself off it in prep for tx   i couldn't even begin to imagine your thoughts and feelings after 2 failed tx Mrs R  , but what i can do is give you lots of PMA along the way     . Anyway we have already arranged for us to meet up with our babbas in liverpool, so your not backing out on me now    

xxx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Ah that made me laugh, yes I'm looking forward to our day out!

Funnily enough I think I've only really felt much benefit from Gabapentin the past few days since the consultant told me to go higher than the max 'safe' dose....I don't want to jinx it but think it might finally be helping (a bit).  We'll see!


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Morning Girls  

Im off out again today...arnt i the socialite!!   No, im gonna meet my mum and were going to have a look around the garden centres, as she too is looking for some new garden furniture. I'l tip you the wink if i see any bargins Mrs R   She's also got some vouchers for some free coffees n stuff, so we will make use of them too whilst were there.

Hope you all have a nice day. The sun is shining here at the moment but i dont know how long for  

Speak to you all later

Karen xxx


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hiya girls  

Well i had a lovely day out with my mum today, but she didnt find any garden furniture that was suitable. There was some lovely ones mind, but we would have needed to take out another morgtage to pay for them!  

xxx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Theyare expensive at garden centres Karen I agree.  We got ours from Argos in the end.  

Louisa, thinking of you, enjoy meeting your niece and hope the witch has stayed away


----------



## Louisa33 (Oct 6, 2009)

Hiya Karen and Mrs Rock and Ceri and Julie
I love your chats Mrs Rock and Karen you make me chuckle!!

Well just in after another fizzy busy day.  Yesterday I had a day trip to Stuttgart for work.. 20 hour day!  Today went into work late but only home now.  Ikea and other stuff before coming home.
So tomorrow we go up to newcastle to see my sister and her dh and new baby.  Got her one of those baby carrier things you can carry the baby at the front, and a little toy and a pink orchid!  Looking forward to seeing her.  She is called Martha Eleanor.
AFM no witch yet.    Went to loo today and saw a little brown and was a bit worried but now it's totally stopped.    it is a good sign not a sign of impending AF.  TBH I'm just so scared to get my hopes up after last time but to be honest I think it's looking good.  I have lots of promising aches and not quite period pains and my middle is a little fatter than normal.  Maybe it's all the cakes!  So I'm hanging on in there for MOnday testing.  Thought about testing early tomorrow but if it's a BFN it would spoil the weekend seeing my new niece so decided not to.  This weekend is all about my sister and baby.  Monday is our day  regardless of the result.  It helps that work is soooooo manic there's no time to sit and dwell about this tx.
I tell you, if this one works, it's evidence totally that sitting around versus running about the place stressed makes no difference to the outcome.  
God I hope this works.
Will chat Sunday evening probably.  Have a lovely weekend everyone   

Lxx


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hiya Girls,

Im glad you got your garden furniture in the end Mrs R, Argos is good for things like that actually isnt it, think my mums gonna look there next. I think the other day we just fancied a garden centre day out, because of the sunny weather, (oh and our free coffee vouchers)   Hope your doing ok, and your not in too much pain. Good luck with your appointment with your pain consultant this week   i hope it all goes well   

Hi Louisa, hey its all looking good for you isnt it, oh i do hope you get your positive result    im so excited for you!         Enjoy your time with Martha Eleanor  

Hiya Julie, bet your waiting anxiously for your follow up appointment arn't you, so you can see where to go next   

Hiya Ceri  


Well, DH and i went out for the day yesterday, he was sick at looking at the four walls, as he's not back at work for another few 

weeks yet. We went to Southport, really nice it was, then we finished off with some fish and chips on the way home  

Take care, speak to you all later

Karen xx


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello Ladies,

Just passing by quickly as off out for lunch.

Just wanted to say "Louisa" thinking of you and have everything crossed for you hun    

Hoping everyone else if doing ok  

AFM - All ok here, just waiting for 12th April to see where we go from here, but to be honest I havent had time to think about things as work is so hectic at the moment.  Off to see the family next weekend for easter so looking forward to that.  My sister is getting bigger by the day.. she is currently 26 weeks...  its all exciting and I am sooooo happy for her, its like I am kind of living my dream through her at the moment if you know what I mean (gosh that sounds a bit weird) doesnt it ?

Anyhow will pop by again soon

Take Care

Julie x


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hiya Julie, 
Im glad work is keeping you busy, but in a good way! I didnt realise your sis was pregnant, god its all around us isnt it, just to make all of this a bit harder   Like you say though, your so pleased for your sis which is lovely    xx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Just a quickie   Was wondering if many of you had used the chat room much  Thinking we could organise a meet up in there with a virtual glass of wine if you fancy it one evening? What do you think?


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi Ceri - Sounds good to me ! x


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Would be good, I've tried to go in chat room once or twice but didn't really know if I'd done it right, seemed a bit complicated for my tiny brain!

any news Louisa?


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hiya girls,

Yeah that sounds great Ceri  

Yes, i was just wondering the same Mrs R, any news Lou?    


Karen xx


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Lou - Hows things hun ? any news yet ? thinking of you


----------



## Louisa33 (Oct 6, 2009)

Hello my lovely ffs
Yet again we have failed here.  More brown on Sat then turned red.  Then yesterday full AF.  Soooooo heavy.  TMI but it's pouring out. Negative test last night.  No point testing today as still bleeding heavily.
It just goes to show that symptons mean didly squat.  I've taken this one really really hard.  Last night was bad, especially as I spent the weekend admiting my brand new niece (who is gorgeous of course).  So this has been 3 IVFs, each time with a perfect blast, each time a failure.  
I'm not sure I can carry on with much more of this.  Had a very long conversation (teary) with DH last night.  THe reasons for us doing this are sound but we have the difficult decision to make to try naturally or not.  We have 3 frosties left and will use those then see.  I know I had a really good response the drugs but to be honest the outcome is just the same, more sodding BFNs.
What is also pi&&ing me off is this "one at a time" business.  We have 3 left and I am going to speak to the nurse tomorrow about our options.  ONe at a time is dragging things out, as for sure I'm confident that the remaining 3 will fail now too.
Sorry this is so negative.  Will cheer up sometime I guess.  

Lou xx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Oh god, I'm really so sorry Louisa.  I know I've had 2 failures not 3 yet but I think I can imagine how hard you're taking it as it can hit you like a ton of bricks.  And much as you love your new niece it must have been very bitter-sweet spending time with her right now.  I'm really sorry  .


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Oh no Louisa, im so so sorry my darling   It has been so hard for you, to say the least hasn't it.  Its definately a difficult 

decision, to decide whether to try naturally or not isnt it. You have both sides of the coin that are inviting really which i think makes 

it harder. The PGD to rid the embies of the genetic problem....problem sorted you would think, but after so many negatives you would 

start to question it, because as we know there is a lower chance of success with PGD as they are damaging embryos' further by 

biopsying them arn't they. Then of course there's the trying naturally, which is great, and would save you some money, but only if it 

turns out in your favour, then what do you do   BUT, you could look as if you dont try naturally you would never know. My Cousin 

who is a carrier like ourselves with a 50/50 chance of passing it on, has a little boy who is now 2yrs old, and he was totally clear, but 

i have to admit, and she even says herself, she was a bloomin lucky girl! But with that said being 50/50, i think we are still in with a 

good chance of success. Its just going to depend on you and DH as individuals, how you feel, and what is right for you whatever the 

outcome, and how you both are able to deal with it, if it was a negative outcome.

Im so sorry Lou that you have to go through all of this, life can be so cruel sometimes, and hope you can make the right decisions  

Take care

Karen xxx


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Louisa hun I am so sorry   I dont know what to say, I guess nothing anyone says will make it any easier.

I can only imagine how hard this is for you, we are here for hun, take it easy.... will be thinking of you.

Take Care

Julie x


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Louisa ... So sorry hunny


----------



## LolaBoo (May 16, 2009)

Louisa- so sorry hun 
BIG      
Lola xxxx


----------



## Louisa33 (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your lovely responses.  Karen you know exactly where we are coming from.  Mrs Rock you can understand the failures - in fact you all can.  Rotten innit!
Today I phoned Guys and nice nurse phoned back.  I pointed out 2 things 1) that I don't see the point of the monitoring scan on these natural cycles (as my lining is always good etc.) and 2) that we now want to start putting 2 back instead of 1.  TBH doesn't make much difference but we have 3 left and I want the next go to have 2 put back in.  Perhaps only 2 will survive of the 3.
Then we need to make the decision to try naturally or do another fresh & associated frozens.  THis will be another 6 months of our lives probably.  Need to decide whether to invest in these 6 months & the cost (bout £7k for PGD + cost of frozen cycles) plus the effort of travelling to London and getting out of work.  Or to go naturally and have a high risk of a haemophiliac child.  TBH i'm 90% on giving up on it if these frozens fail, and just getting jiggy instead (and so much more fun!! )
Julie I'm sorry for rabbiting on.  I really do feel for you hun because at least we have the option to try  naturally even though it could mean a poorly child.  I'm really looking forward to you having your appt and getting a way forward   
Karen have you chased your rubbish PCT yet??     get on the case.
Mrs Rock do you have a date for downregging yet??

Lots of love

Lou xx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi Louisa
I'll start my down regging end of this month, just waiting for AF to start properly now.
With your genetic condition, if your child were to be affected, how serious is the illness?  And is the chance of being affected 50:50, like for Karen?  Please excuse my ignorance, I'm just trying to think your dilemma though in case I can be helpful.  Are any of your sisters' children affected?


----------



## Louisa33 (Oct 6, 2009)

Hi Mrs Rock
It's Haemophilia A.  Google it.  Severe.  It means an affected child would have less than 1% clotting factor.  Normal people are 50-150%.  This means risk of internal bleeding.  my dad had 2 brothers who died in childhood because of it.  He survived due to fresh blood transplants.  His doctor would drive him 50 miles to hospital when he was bleeding.  Amazing really.  He died at 65 froma brain haemorrage which was related.
Because it's an X related condiition all of my sisters and I are carriers.  My sister with 3 kids has 1 haemophiliac boy, 1 non-haemo boy and 1 girl.  We don't know if she is a carrier or not.  The boy with haemo needs treatment 3 times a week through his port a cath and will need to move to veins when  a little older.  He will always need this treatment.  He is at risk of being wheelchair bound etc. due to bleeding in joints.  However he may also be absolutely fine and just need his treatment into his veins.  not very nice but doable.  Can't do a lot of contact sports but good to do swimming etc.
I think I have a hangup about it because of my dad's ****e existance (when he was a kid no factor 8 available so his joints were runied by the bleeding) and his brothers dying.  I also have a DH who can't face the sight of blood or veins - he faints when his own blood is taken!
BTW Guys are good to have 2 put back in.  I neglected to say.  So this month we will have the non-carrier girl and a carrier girl put back, assuming they defrost OK.  Can you imagine if they both take - how are we going to deal with that when they get older?  The guilt is enormous.


----------



## Louisa33 (Oct 6, 2009)

And I have 25% chance of having an affected child, and another 25 % chance of a carrier girl.  Another 25% of haivna  non-carrier girl and 25% chance of having a healthy boy.
I just think this gene is dominant.  dad and his 2 brothers all had it.  Strange isn't it.


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Louisa my lovely, I am going to be completely honest with you now, from what you have said about the condition if it were me and the frosties don't take I would try one more fresh cycle.  I've also had a look on the Haemophilia Society website.  I know you are hurt and disappointed and frustrated and upset now but that will fade, whereas your knowledge and experience of haemophilia will not and personally if I ended up with an affected child naturally, I would wish I had tried again.  

Maybe your frosties will take, I hope they will, we don't know.  And for what it's worth I would not feel guilty at all about having a carrier and a non carrier girl.  That's not an 'affected' girl and using them both would be the best compromise you could make at this time, with what you've got going on in your family, and with how you feel.  No need for guilt there.

But if they don't take - you're young (I think), and no IF problems, surely the chances are relatively good that in another go you'd finally get your unaffected baby.  It must be a numbers game surely.  If you don't, you've done the best you could, and whatever you do after that there would never be any need to feel any guilt about your choices.  

I hope you don't mind me giving you a blunt opinion.  Tell me to butt out if you do, and I will.


----------



## Louisa33 (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks Mrs ROck
It's good to get an honest opinion.  I prefer that over sitting on the fence!
I have always been convinced that PGD is the only way for us.  It's just when it's failure after failure it hurts.  My 3 sisters (all carriers) have decided to go naturally.  My sister who is pregnant with twins.. doesn't know the sex.. thinks they are identical boys.. they could be haemophiliac boys.  God I hope not
It's such a mare.  I totally see your point.  But I don't know if I can do it anymore.  At least we can put 2 back now, which should make it a little less painful and a bit of more hope.

Chat tomorrow.  Going to watch Gavin and Stacey to cheer me up!!

L xx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

I totally see your point too.  And I know how bad you're feeling and that you don't have to put yourself through this IVF nightmare at all.  You're right to take one step at a time, just do the frosties and then decide.  I think what you want to do/can cope with will become clearer after your sister's op.  And pregnant/new mummy sisters all around you cannot be helping.

Enjoy your DVD.  Just know I wish you the best with whatever you'll do eventually xx


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hiya girls,

Sorry ive been awol, we went to visit my step daughter in leeds (shes 24) for a couple of nights. We actually went to tell her about us doing the tx, and she was over the moon, my step son was there too who is 15, and i didnt quite know how he would take it with being the yongest. He was over the moon too, and he hugged his dad later on and said im really pleased for you you know dad......how sweet!, and does this mean when they get a bit older i can take them out n stuff, assuming its a boy that is he said    

Louisa, what a situation, i really feel for you sweetheart   i think its called " you cant do right for doing wrong" whatever you choose to do. Your family story is so awful, and it just makes me want to cry   I think its just something that you and DH are going to have to choose what is right for you both, and if you take the wrong path, dont despair, you can then change your direction. Sometimes its difficult to make the right decision in the first instance. If we could all do that then life would be just too easy! I truely believe that we will all get to our destination in the end, its just that it may take some of us a bit longer to get there.
I think with DH and i, although we are in a similar position to you, the trying naturally has been taken out of our hands a little, due to DH's vasectomy, the length of time ago he had it, (so minimal chance if any, of a successful reversal and my increasing age, as in if he had a reversal, how long do you try for in the hope of it working etc. So we are not even going to consider that for us. And, i know im not strong enough to cope with a negative outcome if i had passed the condition onto our child, i would fall to peices i think. But again that is individual choice and preference, as i already mentioned to you didnt i about my cousin having a 2yr old little boy who is free from the condition. She didnt even think twice about having him naturally, although shes realises how very lucky she is. Im sure you will make the right decision Louisa, but i know how hard the decision is going to be for you both   

Hi Mrs R, how are you getting on? Have you had your results yet for the nerve testing from your pain consultant?    

Hi Julie, how are you doing?  

Hi Ceri  

Hiya Lola  

Speak to you all later

Karen xx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Karen glad you are back.  I knew you'd have something nice to say and probably you can understand better where Louisa's coming from.  As one of my favourite threads on FF is "The stupid things people say" and I know how much I get annoyed by idiots who don't understand, am always worried about saying something well meaning to someone doing PGD which just makes them roll their eyes and itch to slap me.  I hope you're feeling a tiny bit better today Louisa?  Although I would guess probably not yet  .

Sounds like your stepfamily reacted very well Karen which is great to hear   So lovely to have family support...I can only imagine as mine are crap!  But whatever, I've always chosen to live 100s of miles from them so not like I've tried too hard either.  Made me smile how your stepson wants to take the baby out - but only if it's a boy!!  It's very sweet that he's even thinking about taking his little bro-to-be out, he must be a nice kid.

So AF is here and called Guys yesterday, they called back this morning and they are sending me the date for my baseline scan in the post and the drugs will come via the courier as last time.  They don't need me to go in to discuss the cycle as I guess they think I am (sadly) an old hand now and I know what I'm doing, which is true I suppose.  I could've had an appointment if I'd wanted but I don't, I just have to start down reg on day 21 and then come in for the scan when I get the date.    

I met up with a Guys lady yesterday and with any luck we'll be cycle buddies, we had a good natter, maybe she's reading this!  As they say...it's good to talk


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

hi gals 
Have been keeping a beady eye on y'all as usual   

MrsR, wishing you loads of luck with your next cycle. I really hope this is the one for you. You have been so strong through all of the surgery, recovery, and so deserve it. How are you feeling about it all? 

Louisa, I'm so sorry about your bfn. In some ways, I know where you're coming from because when we got our bfns the first thing I wanted to do was try again, try anything and everything and just BE pregnant. But you know in your heart if you really want to go "solo" so to speak, or if you will do another PGD. I'm sure you will do the right thing for you, as a family, good luck with your decision  

Julie, I am so so so sorry your cycle got cancelled. It must be the most horrible feeling and although they tell you the stats at the outset, we never imagine it will be us. We were so close to being cancelled on our last tx (2 eggs) and sometimes I think it would've been better if it had been; instead we went through two weeks of hell with one teeny embryo and all our hopes pinned on it, and we just felt that the docs had written us off from the day of ET onwards. It was so tough.    I know that some people respond differently to different drugs though sweetie, so if gonal f isn't for you perhaps they will suggest menopur next time, or vice versa. Good luck with your appt. Do you know what this will mean in terms of funding too? I really hope you get some financial help if you decide to go again.  

Hope everyone else is well, sending you all lots of positive     for the future. This time last year we had two beautiful embies put back and I was hoping for twins at Christmas. So sad now that it wasn't to be. Reading your posts always makes me consider if we should try to find the money to go again, but then my sensible side takes over and I know the 90% chances of failure is too high to bear. Those bfns never get any easier. 

'Nuff about me anyway, I wish you all a peaceful, chocolate-filled Easter weekend xx


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Hi girls
I come and read but do not get to post much. I am now back at work as well as suffereing in the early pregnancy. Wishing you all a lovely Easter.
xx


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Ladies,

Just wanted to pop by to say...

Hope you all have a lovely easter whatever your plans are. 
I know I am certainly ready for a few days off work as its been so hectic !

I will pop by again soon and do personals, sorry I havent been around much lately, although you are all in my thoughts most days.

Well 11 days til our follow up appt, to be honest I havent thought about it, must start to write down all the questions otherwise I am likely to forget... if any of you can think of any questions that I should ask please let me know all suggestions welcome.

Take Care  

Julie x


----------



## Louisa33 (Oct 6, 2009)

Hi everyone
Julie questions to ask:
- Would a short protocol offer more potential for a response?
- Other drugs to use?
- When can you start  again!
- What has worked for other ladies in this situation?
Not long now!  Then when you have the appt you will have a plan and a way forward!
Karen thanks for your lovely response.  Yes I see with you, at least you have had that decision taken away from you which is both good and bad!!  I'm so glad you have such a lovely family.  What lovely step children you have!  
Clomidia and Armi nice to see you both.  Clomidia lots and lots of    .
Mrs Rock great news about you starting again yey!!  How exciting!  Are you on the same drugs as before?  Any changes?  Do you have your downreg scan booked now?
AFM Guys phoned me back today after their meeting (they have a meeting every Thursday apparently about the PGD patients).  They are OK on both counts -for me not to have a monitoring scan (I'll be in Ireland and no need anyway) and just do the pee sticks, and also to have 2 put back in.  I estimate transfer date will be about the 17th April.  Am about 10% hopeful this time but you never know I guess   .  We have pretty much decided if these frozens fail we will go straight onto another fresh PGD but have less drugs so less stimulationa nd fewer eggs so hopeflly better quality.  
Chat later
For once this screen isn't bouncing!!
Lou xx


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Awww thanks for your kind words Mrs R   No-one would roll their eyes at you for giving thoughts and opinions about PGD as we all dont know everything there is to know about tx etc, i know i certainly dont, so its good to ask questions, and give ideas, as its so helpful then for the other person. Were all here to support each other, so if you need to know anything to help us out, you bloomin well ask,   and we will of course do the same for you. When i get started with my tx your gonna wish you had never started talking to me    il have so many things to be asking you all i bet. And how exciting, getting your next tx organised, wow i really hope this is the one for you   

Louisa, yes i was thinking that before actually, about our decision being taken away, you could look at it as being good and bad. Good as it saves us having to try and makes difficult decisons like yourself, but bad too as it also takes an option away from us.......mmmmmm, so i wonder if our cup is half full or half empty, im gonna go with half full i think and think positive   Im pleased you have come to a decision, if your FET's are a   outcome. And im so pleased that you can have 2 put back, i wish you all the very best Louisa, and so hope it all works out for you    

Hiya Armi, Clomidia, Julie enjoy your time off, Lola, Ceri


Karen xx


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hope you all have a lovely Easter Girls, enjoy your easter eggs!  

            


Karen xxx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Happy Easter everyone

Clomidia, good to hear from you, glad you are well and wishing luck with your ttc nat xx


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

God i must be bored, ive got a ticker going now! Ive got everything going on here now that i can...i think, so all i need now is a baby   

xx


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Happy Easter, hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

[fly]Happy Easter!!!!!! [/fly]


----------



## Louisa33 (Oct 6, 2009)

Happy Easter to everyone too
Have had a nice day pottering in the garden cutting grass and scarifying the lawn of moss.  It looks dreadful now but should recover and be nice and grassy in a few weeks/months.
So anyway I think I will be off the boards for a few weeks as I'll be at my sister's come Tuesday morning and I reckon it'll be manic there also I will have a lot to deal with.  Her op is on Thursday morning at 9am.  She is really scared but this just has to happen...
AFM today is CD8 and I look forward (with trepidation) to a transfer in a couple of weeks probbaly around the 16th/17th assuming I surge on day 16ish as normal.  Am feeling pretty pessimistic about this cycle but have a plan in my head - if this fails then will book straight onto a fresh PGD cycle and just squeeze in the last FET whilst waiting for hte fresh cycle.  This shall succeed!!!
Have a lovely few weeks

Lou xx


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi Lou, take it all in your stride my darling, and get through it all as best you can.  I will be thinking of you and your family, and i hope everything goes to plan for your sis    . Do let us know how everything goes when you feel ready.

Take care for now, speak to you soon  

Love Karen xx


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Louisa - Will be thinking of you hun... take care of yourself and your sister 

Hi to everyone else hoping you are all having a lovely easter break.

Take Care

Julie x


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Louisa we will be thinking of you. I am sure you will get preg this year. Some good must be sure to come from all this terribleness. 

Julie for questions , someone said what has worked for people in the same stuation. I guess that is the question. Also is here any new research or anything new being done for women who don't ovulate.


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Have you read your PM Mrs R, i expect a glittery pic on here by the end of this evening!!!     x

Hi Armi, bet your still on   arn't you xx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

I can't get a picture on, I am technologically-challenged at the best of times......

Am just back from Easter at the in-laws, which was nice.  Very restful, spent most of the time lying with my head on DH's lap sleeping whilst the rest of the family watched football.  No-one seemed to mind!  I have been very tired, am on new medication and tbh the pain I am in is wearing me down.  Anyhow feeling a bit better now so enough about that......

Louisa, good luck taking care of the kiddies and will be thinking of your sister on Thursday hoping she does well.  Let us know how she is when you can xx


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Aww, Mrs R, its awful when you feel rotten isnt it  

If you highlight my bunny that i put on yesterday, it will take you straight to the site, then choose whatever you want, and further down to the pic there are 2 boxs with links in, you right click with you mouse the bottom box until it highlights in blue, then right click again (copy) then left click back to FF and right click (paste), and hey presto. Im defo a technical dummy, so if i can do it, any one can  

Ive just been to lunch with a friend i used to work with, it was nice to have a catch up  
xx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

The bottom box?  Aha!  I used the top box.  Right, take 2....


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

AAARRR you see, more haste less speed   x


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)




----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Wooooooo hoooooo!


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

YOU ROCK MRS ROCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Lol!!


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

You wont be able to contain yourself now, im glittering everything!!   x


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

You do make me laugh you too...   tink I may go have a go now  

Take Care

Julie x


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hiya Julie, 
you will soon be a whizz kidd at the graphics, just like Mrs R and i   Hope your ok, its not long until your appointment now is it. I cant beleive where the time is going to be honest 

Morning Mrs R, i hope your not in too much discomfort today   Do you think the hydrotherapy is helping at all? DH's physio told him that he would be better off going on his exercise bike rather than walking, as this will not exacerbate his leg pain as much, and exercise his back better. They also mentioned that hydrotherapy may help him too. I know your surgery was much more serious and complicated, but i know DH has also been in such alot of discomfort, so god knows what you have been experiencing....must be hellish   that he would try anything to get rid of it.

Karen xx


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Ive just phoned my PCT REur funding application, as i just could not stand the anticipation any longer. The lady who is dealing with it, said it was going to a panel on 12th April, and that they have to inform my GP of the outcome within 5 days. So in 11 days time i should know if i should run around the streets in my knickers with happiness or start a window cleaning round!!    God, im so nervous   

xx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Great news Karen!  Well done you for chasing them up.  I really really hope they say yes to you.  Wow 12 April is going to be a big day, your funding decision, Julie's follow up and my 2nd wedding anniversary!!

Re hydrotherapy, it does not help the pain but it is increasing my strength a little.  I am very weak after 3 months of doing very little!  Not sure about exercise bike as I've never been able to sit on one without pain, for me, walking is the best exercise but I also used to do a great deal of swimming and am keen to get back to that when they tell me it's ok.  I can see it now, my first swim is going to be about 8 minutes long, I'm not exagerrating, even though I want to do it, even the thought of it makes me feel tired.  

The other thing that is v good for exercising backs is pilates.  I have been doing that for years.  The best teachers have a qualification from the pilates foundation, google thier website for teachers in your area.  It can be expensive though, and often men don't like it as it is very slow and precise exercises, and men tend to like more overtly dynamic and physical stuff in my experience.  

Has your DH tried a TENS machine?  I get great relief from mine, basically I cannot sit down at all without pain unless I am hooked up to it.  It's worth trying if he hasn't already.


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Wow, i didnt realise it was your 2nd wedding anniversary too Mrs R....how lovely! and yes of course Julie's follow up apointment. Well we need to make sure that we all have a positive day that day dont we      

DH has tried a tens machine, but he didnt rate it very much, but at the time we were abroad on hols when he was using it, and he was at the height of his pain threshold, prior to his surgery. That all said though, he hasn't tried it since his surgery, maybe he should give it a go now. I have mentioned Pilates to him, and he said that "he's a man, and he's not doing pilates"....... silly sod must think its gonna ruin his street cred!!    No, he said that he would look into it if the bike dosent help, he said thanks for the tip  

Ive just had my hair colured, cut and blowdried, i feel like a new woman!  

Karen xx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

I have just seen some pg news from someone I barely even know, the wife of an ex boyfriend, and they got married a year and a half after us.....why does it make me so sad?  and why do I even go on ********??


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Do you know what, that ** has alot to answer for!   I know it was you that went looking on there, but even so, it seems that everywhere you go your face seems to get rubbed in it all the time    Will they be able to see your postings? and have you posted any details on ******** about your tx? Things like that really get to me too. When we told DH's kids the other day about our tx we told them NOT to tell their mother, as i just dont want her to know anything about us, because she is a B##ch, and a trouble causer.....basically a saddo who cant get on with her own life!!!! so i would hate to think that she would be willing the tx not to work, and then laughing behind our backs if it dosent    that would be just too much to bare, So not gonna give her the opportunity. 

Well, here are some lovely hugs for you Mrs R,   its just what were gonna have to be put through im afraid, its not your fault, its feelings that are truely natural for us, given the position that we are in at the moment. Hang in there  

xxx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks for the hugs.  No I NEVER post anything on ** about my tx, far too personal.  The people who know, I have told in person.  I am just gradually de-friending anyone who gets pg or posts baby pics as I cannot cope with it.  Maybe I should just give up ** entirely, might be less painful.


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Well im glad they dont know about the heartache you are going through, that would be just too much 
I think maybe you should stay away from **, as TBH i have only ever heard that it causes trouble anyway 

You will get through all of this Mrs R, its just gonna take a little bit of time until your dream is fulfilled 

xxx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

I really wish I had your positivity Karen!  

It just gets to me when other people have it so easy.  I know it is pointless to compare myself to them.  But even if they weren't rubbing their scan pictures in my face, my time would still seem to be a long time coming.  God, sorry about the downer!  Need to cheer up.  Am off to have some of my Easter chocolate, that should work


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

You dont have to appologise for the downer   I know, it all does seem like a long time coming, in fact it seems to feel like a lifetime away, but we will get there, i promise!! 

Go get that easter egg, and gorge yourself silly, ive already had one tonight!!   

xx


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello Ladies   Hoping you enjoyed your easter eggs  

Reading your posts Mrs R I can relate to how you are feeling,. everyone around me seems to be pregnant at the moment, I came into work yesterday after a lovely relaxing easter break to be told by 3 people that they are expecting, and also someone who fell pregnant at the drop of a hat but has decided she doesnt want the baby... god I was so angry and upset I know people dont know about my situation and I would never tell them far too personal but it makes me sooooooooooo angry and cross.

Why why why I keep asking myself  

I sometimes feel I must have done something really bad in my lifetime and someone is paying me back....  I also keep thinking is it just too much to ask for a baby ?

Well off to the Hospital on Monday for follow up I am armed with all my questions, I am just hoping and praying that they will let us have another go, not sure why I have it in my head but I keep thinking they are going to say to me "well you didnt respond last time doubt you will respond again"

Just read my post back sorry for the downer.. think sometimes you just have to let it all out though.

Take Care all will be back later

Julie x


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi Julie, 
Do you know i have that exact same thought sometimes.....Is it too much to ask to have a baby? i think its worse for someone like ourselves, who dont already have a child, so you think that its such so much to ask for, and almost think that it must be like winning the lottery. So close yet so far away and not ever sure if it will happen even if you keep buying those lottery tickets. Not that i have ever won the lottery   In fact if some one gave me the choice of winning 9 million on the lottery or have a baby, it would be the lottery every time   ....just kidding! No really it would definately be for a child  
And lets face it, it cant be that hard to do, have our babies, as theres so many of them about, so where's the problem, she also asks hereself  

Hiya Mrs R   

Karen xx


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Girls big group      .


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks Armi   x


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks Armi, how you doing ?


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Morning Girls, gosh its really sunny here, hope were in for a nice weekend! 

Mrs R, could i ask you, im just mulling over roughly, how many trips were gonna have to make to guys. I know that we will initally go for blood tests, ultrasound scan, consent sign etc. Then a visit for an ultrasound scan 2 weeks after DR. Then this is were i am a bit concerned, as in the booklet it says during stimms that a scan will be done 9 days after starting injections, and then maybe 2 days following that (is this always the case, 9 and 11 days after)?? which i can get my head around and could plan ok for that, as i have heard people having them everyday, everyother day, every third day etc, so think this would be very difficult to be travelling to Guys, so regualrly. I know people are obviously going to respond differently, and they have to monitor for Overstimmulation etc, but thought you may have experience with this. Do you know if they allow you to have scans at own local hospitals? as i think they have mentioned satalite clinics, but not sure if they like to use them or not.

Karen xx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi Karen

I'm surprised the booklet says first scan is on day 9 after starting stims as I thought it was normally on day 7.  Day 9 seems a bit late to me.  When I did my fresh cycle, at the baseline scan after DR, they could see lots of antral follicles which meant I was at risk of over stimulation, and therefore said they would scan me on day 5 instead of the usual day 7.  And in fact day 5 was already a bit too late as I had already started to over stim by then.  

I think if you responded normally and were textbook, they would probably scan you on day 7?/9? and then every 3 or 4 days until day 13 or 14, at which point you'd take the trigger shot and come in for EC on the second day after that.  So if you did only have a scan on day 9, that's potentially only one other visit for a scan plus visits for EC and ET.  

After my scan on day 5, I had to go in again on day 7 and then every day after that until day 12, at which point I tookthe trigger shot.  It wa quie draining and I only lived around the corner, quite literally.  This time I am going to request a scan on day 3 instead of day 5 as I think I need more careful monitoring to prevent a repeat overstim.


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks Mrs R, you have explained that really well. So in effect, i  will be emabrking upon the unknown, but at least you have definately give me a better idea. I think im gonna push for scans to be done at Womens Hospital in Liverpool, just in case of extra visits!! I can only ask, cant i?

Karen xx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

yes definitely worth asking.  same with me asking for a day 3 scan.  in theory it shouldn't be necessary as I will be on a lower dose of stims this time, but i don't want to take the risk.  also, i am paying this time so feel i have the right to ask!

Julie, thanks for your kind words yesterday.  it does help to feel less alone with these feelings.


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Yes that is definately sensible thinking, and especially if you are now paying for it!  

xxx


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Mrs R, god im full of the questions today arn't i   

Do Guys give you Gonal F for stims automatically, unless there was an indication not too, or do you have to ask for what you want. Just pondering again, as there are 3 mentioned in my booklet, but ive heard that the Gonal F is the strongest and would give you more eggs  
Am i barking up the wrong tree??

Karen xx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Hiya Karen, don't mind the questions at all, although not sure I know the answer to this one.  As far as I know the only difference between Menopur and Gonal F is that Menopur helps to mature the eggs more than Gonal F does.  I don't know if that means you would get fewer eggs on Menopur though, or whether Guys use Gonal F as the norm. I certainly had it, and will be having it again this time, but I seem to remember Armi had something different.  I didn't ask for it - I was clueless at that point and just did as I was told


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Cheers Mrs R, im certainly having a good old ponder today! xx


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

I had Fostiman. I think after the consultation they will tell you what they recommend. 
I got it free on a drug trial. It was harder than the Gonal F as we had to mix it. The results were the same though. I may have got a couple of eggs less..but I was over 40 this time.


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks Armi, that was good getting it free, and it must have been the same if not better with your result  

xx


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello Ladies, Hoping you are all well  

Reading your posts, I am also interested in the question around which meds I will be asking this at my appt on Monday.

As you know I was on Gonal F, but have also heard of many women on Menopur, I may have this wrong but I think I was told Gonal F is just FSH, but Menopur is FSH + LH ( also read somewhere women are given Menopur if they are slow responders / dont respond) pls dont quote me on that as there is alot of conflicting info on the web !

Hoping you are all enjoying this glorious weather, lets hope it stays !

Will let you know how it goes on Monday.

I dont know what I would have done without you lovely ladies you certainly have helped me stay sane on this journey ! its such a shame we are all over the place would be lovely to meet up with you all.

Take Care

Julie x


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hiya Julie, 
now i was to understand that the Gonal F was the strongest, hence increased amount of eggs or more risk of OHSS, but dont quote me as im no expert, as you have read with the questons yesterday with Mrs R. This is only what i have heard, but maybe Mrs R will know better. I suppose it is going to be a good question for you to ask on monday isnt it.  Im sure they will probably say that Gonal F maybe dosent suit everyone, and that it can be quite normal for you not to respond, but they will have an alternative for you, that will suit you more, as we are all different arn't we, and what is great for one individual maybe not be for another, so hang in there Julie, and i bet they have a plan for you   

It would be nice if we all lived a bit closer to one another, but dont worry you could join Mrs R and me on our trip to Liverpool with all our new babba's  

Karen xx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi girls, I can't shed any light I'm afraid, although I did think like Julie that Menopur was often prescribed for poor responders but not exclusively so.  

I've just been discharged from my physio this afternoon as my back is less stiff and my walking is back to what it was - better in fact thanks to the op!  However the physio was straight with me and she said it may well be that my leg and foot pain is due to permanent nerve damage and will never clear up.  On the other hand it might, with time, but it's not looking too promising.  Ho hum, I had a feeling that was coming


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Oh what a   Mrs R, you want to be told thats it will improve with time, not that they are not sure and could be permanent, but i suppose the improvement with your walking is a bonus. Its funny isnt it, you dont want to seem ungreatful do you, but its a similar situation to my DH. We have just been to his 6 wk f/up since his surgery. He initially had back pain and leg pain, but the leg pain was awful, and the Con always said that the surgery would only improve leg symptoms and not the back symptoms. 6 wks on from the surgery, his leg pain is improving greatly, but he is now more aware of his back pain from his degenerating, arthritic discs, which Con has said he will only monitor for now. So although they have helped him, he is still in pain but i suppose in less pain, if that makes sense. I think you just have to weigh up the pros and cons dont you. I did think of you during the consultation though, as he mentioned Pilates to strengthen his back  

Oh and i also seen an old work colleague today, who has said that the place is going to the dogs, and that she will be reducing her hours, so not too bad for her, at which point she flung her jacket open and said, because she was 5 months pregnant!! to which my face must have been a picture      but then i quickly turned my sour face into a grimacing false smile, when i congratulated her. I was really pleased for her, but as we have been discussing, it is so very hard isnt it  


Have you had any more thoughts Julie?  

Thinking of you Louisa, and hope all is well with you and your sister    

Karen xxx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks Karen, it really is an    as you say.  However I celebrated my discharge from physio by walking all the way home from the hospital instead of getting the train, it took 45 minutes and I felt totally fine at the end of it.  Pre-op I'd have been a wreck, quite possibly for a few days, if I'd tried to do that.

Funny, when I told DH I'd walked all the way home he said he thought I might do that.  Oh how well he knows me!

Karen I hope your DH does improve.  I expect his back is still a bit inflamed after the procedure he had and he'll have further improvement as it calms down.  He probably does need to get stronger though if he's been inactive for a while through the pain.  The muscles support the spine and keep it working the way it should, if they are weak then the spine is vulnerable and starts to hurt!  I bet you know all this anyway, sorry if I'm teaching my grandma to suck eggs    I am a bit of a crusader when it comes to back pain, having suffered so badly over the years I now stick my nose into everybody else's back problems and give them loads of advice they don't even want!


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Do you know what Mrs R, i obviously do know alot being a nurse, but we dont know everything, so your definately not teaching your grandma to suck eggs   at all. Its funny you know, a lot of people do think that if you are a nurse, then you must know everything medically/surgically. It depends on your speciality really. Its also like Doctors, some people thinking that they know about everything, but as you know if a doctor specialised in orthopaedics, you would'nt want him performing brain surgery on you would you!   

And thanks for the tip about Pilates, as that wouldn't have crossed my mind or DH's i dont think  
Its been really handy for the advice off you actually Mrs R, about DH's back  

Get you, with the 45 min walk home....well done   and feeling fine at the end of it.......result!!

Karen xx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Totally with you there....I specialise in a certain area of law, ask me anything about any other aspect of law and I am clueless.  Unless it happens to be one of the basics which I studied at law school, in which case I do have some knowledge but it is 13 years out of date and should come with a serious health warning!!  This is why I don't normally tell people what I do - I once made that mistake and had my new neighbour 4 days after I had moved in ringing my door bell to ask for legal advice for his friend who had had her kids taken into care by social services!!  Er, what??


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Mrs R that cracks me up. I am a teacher and have had various cleaners .(from other cultures) bring their kidS around for atelling off because in their countries teachers are treated respectfully. Um not in this country.


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

its crackers isnt it! A couple of my neighbours have asked my advice on certain things, and generally i can answer them, oh and DH saved the life of the man who lives over the road last year too! But once i was asked about a neighbours Child who was actually in hospital at the time, and  apart from not knowing much about Paediatrics, medically, she went on to ask me if certain blood tests were right for her child, where i had to swiftly say, just hold the bus there, firstly, i  dont have the blood results in front of me, dont know any history of your child, they are not under my care, and im an ADULT nurse!! God they would have you shot wouldn't they. You can just imagine it cant you, the nurse down the road said that you should be doing this, that and the other with my child! And very dodgy ground too i would imagine especially with your job. We'd end up in court ourselves, before we knew it, in this day in age!!!   You have to represent yourself as well as me    

If only the kids were respectful in this country hey Armi, god you must have your work cut out!!  x

Karen xx


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Morning girls,

Well what another lovely day! Did you make a bet on the national yesterday? i had 3 horses, 2 fell and the other one came last!   DH's horse came 2nd though so not too bad. 

Im feeling really really nervous about tomorrow. The funding application actually goes to panel tomorrow, and we will have an answer by the end of the week, could be sooner, as the PCT lady said that they have UP to 5 days to give my GP the verdict, so with a bit of luck could be before. God i so hope that they give us at least one go      Thats all we are asking for, anything more would be great, but were not even thinking greedy. How can someone else have your life in their hands?, its not the best position to be in, i can tell you  

Good luck with your follow up tomorrow too Julie    i so hope that you can find a way forward, and they have some definative answers for you both.

Have you anything planned for your wedding anniversary tomorrow Mrs R?

Louisa, i do hope everything is going ok for you and your family, im thinking of you  

Just off to give my sis a little hand with a few jobs down at her flat, so speak to you later

Karen xx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi Karen
Don't be nervous yet as you won't hear tomorrow, if you're anything like me you'll just get all worked up and exhaust yourself and then have to start it all again the next day!

We are planning to try out a nice-looking local restaurant tomorrow night for our anniversary.  Am looking forward to it as with having the surgery straight after we moved here we haven't really tried out many local places.  We thought about leaving it until Friday or Saturday for more atmosphere but DH prefers to celebrate on the actual day, bless him.  Now I've just got to think of an outfit I can wear with my TENs machine underneath.

I didn't watch the National, I get too worried about the fallers and god forbid when some have to be out to sleep, it breaks my heart!

Julie good luck for your follow up tomorrow, hope they can give you some constructive advice.


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Thats me Mrs R, getting worked up and then getting worked up all over again, my PMA is good but i am also a worrier!

There were a few fallers yesterday, and i must say i get sad when they pull the screens round the horse  

Hope you enjoy your meal, i must say i like celebrating an occassion on the actually day, but you could also pop down again at the weekend for the atmosphere.....just to up the morale and all that!!   

Karen xx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Karen you've got me on tenterhooks for you now, I so so hope they will give you a go.

What is your plan if they don't, will you be able to fund yourself?  Not being negative but I am a great believer in a back up plan, am already working on my own.


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Yes i am all for back up plans Mrs R, i think its what gets me through life, and especially when i have my mind set on something as wonderful as a baby. If we dont get funding my lovely mum and sister have said they will go halfs and pay for our first go at PGD. They offered the other day, which was ever so kind, we are so lucky! They see it as them getting a grandchild and nephew/neice out of it too, which they thought they were never going to have, as well as obviously helping DH and i try to acheive our dream. Then, we have already started to save up for donor eggs, because we are only going to have one go at PGD, and obviously use up any frosties, then go onto donor eggs, due to the reduced success rate with PGD and the increased success rate with donor eggies, and the reason we have already joined the donor egg waiting list. The waiting list is me being forward thinking and having a back up plan, as we wouldnt want to get to that stage and have to join the list then, and then wait a year for a donor which is currently the wait. We have paid £700 to go on the list, and we will obviuosly loose this if the PGD is a success, but we dont care, as we will have our bambino, and it is a small risk we are willing to take.

What do you think you will do mrs R, as your back up plan? although hoping you wont need one   

xx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

How wonderful that your Mum and sis have offered to pay!  That's so generous of them, but it's true if you succeed they will get a huge gift out of it themselves.  I have just the one nephew whom I adore.  I cannot tell you how much I love that child and your Mum and sister will feel the same way about yours.  

My back up plan is to try a new clinic.  I think if you fail several times you need to look at immune treatment, especially with my back problems having an inflammatory element, whether or not it's proven to work it is out there to be tried and I will try just about anything.  Also I think it's wise to let someone take a fresh look at you from time to time.


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Yes i agree Mrs R, a new clinic will have fresh thoughts. And with the regards to immune testing i have recently become interested in that myself, initially i thought there was no indication for having them but wanted to cover everything, before maybe wasting alot of money, like alot of the poor ladies i have read about on here. But have since found out that it is beneficail if you have arthritis, whcih i have in my shoulders. So i have decided to get my level 1's done via my GP when i go week after next, and go from there. It seems to of helped a alot of ladies on FF.

xx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Do you know, I have thought of getting my level 1 tests done, but I am too scared they will show a problem  
For now prefer to bury my head in the sand and cross my fingers.  Stooopid, I know.


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

You should get them done Mrs R, i know what your saying, but as youv'e already said, im sure you will investigate this prior to any tx in your new clinic! I have been thinking that they should complete immune testing for everyone, with all the other blood tests prior to any IVF tx. Expensive i know, but surely not for everyone in the long run, or maybe thats just too easy!  

xx


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Have a lovely 2nd wedding anniversary Mrs R, and enjoy your meal tonight!

xx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Aw thanks!  I love the pic, so sweet!


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Ladies I have a Code Red Heifer Alert going on here!!!!

All of my trousers are way too tight across the tummy and the thighs!  Because I have a haematoma on my stomach from surgery I have been wearing skirts and leggings with elasticated waists so as not to irritate it and did not realise how dire the weight gain situation has got.   Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek!!  And no sadly I can't just buy lots of new trousers cos a) I'm saving up for my tx and b) I do not want to stay this size!

Bl++dy surgery, means I have not exercised for 3 months.  Bah


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Oh what a   Mrs R! You will have to get those hips  'movin n shakin' again very soon  

Well i had the most wonderful dream last night. Id just had a baby, it was a boy, with a button nose, and gangley arms and legs, which figures as i have long arms and legs! Absolutely gorgeous!! I dont know when im dreaming until i wake up and realise, so everything i dream about, at the time i think and feel is real. So just for a few minutes last night whilst i was asleep i knew exactly what it felt like to have a baby.....it felt warm, loving and dreamy. Then i woke up, damn it!! i wonder if it was a sign for the panels decision today       

xx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Maybe it was a sign!  

Dreams can be so vivid can't they.  Last night I dreamt a friend of mine told me she was pregnant!

Am off to hydrotherapy now.  It's not great exercise but at the moment it's better than nothing!!


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Enjoy Mrs R, speak to you later   x


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Aaaaargh I got to the hospital and hydrotherapy was cancelled as the pool was too cold or something!  This is the third time it's been cancelled due to mechanical failure, it's so annoying .  They had left me a voicemail but my phone has died and am waiting for a new one to be delivered tmorrow so I never got the msg.  

Oh well, the walking there and back was some exercise at least.

Julie - any news from your follow up?

Karen - don't suppose you've heard anything so far have you?


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Oh no Mrs R, how frustrating!   but then like you say it was exercise walking there and back  

No i havent heard anything yet, i reckon that i will end up phoning my surgery in couple of days and emailing Sam Ladhini, and seeing who gets back to me first with the verdict. Because i dont know if the panel makes the decision today then can take up to 5 days to inform GP, or whether it can take them up to 5 days to decide then inform GP etc, if you get what i mean   

xx


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello Ladies  

Quick update from me.. as back from Guys now.

Good news and bad news... The Dr I saw was brilliant explained everything in detail and answered all my questions.

Basically due to my high FSH & LH last time I could have premature ovarian failure (POF) and I am hoping to god this is not the case I am only (36) !  .... however they have agreed to abother try at IVF, different Meds combination of FSH & LH, so gonal F was just FSH, and also been agreed we can up the dosage to the maximum.... however I still have to wait for AF to arrive last time was 14th Feb ! although they did say it may take up to 6 weeks from stopping the meds for her to arrive so have another couple of weeks .. then call them and go in for bloods to measure FSH and LH again if the same or less we can go ahead straight away, as my presciption is there waiting for me, if results come back higher well thats another story and looks like the end of the road for us.

With regards to NHS funding we got 1 go, and have been told that as we had used the meds on last cycle we would have to fund these if we go ahead again (approx £1,000), however anything after the med stage will be funded by the NHS.

So girls need you to will AF along please and pray like mad for me that my blood results come back better than last time.

Take Care

Will po by again later 

Julie x


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Julie that's great news that you can try again, I'm so pleased for you.  I really hope your blood results will be what you need.  Now where is that AF?  Yoo hoo Auntie Flo-oo, over here!!


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks Mrs R - I will be willing her to show up and pretty damn quick would be good  

Take Care

Julie x


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi ya Julie,

Im glad your appointment went well, there appears to be hope for you, which is great   Have you got a back up plan? like Mrs R and i,  or can you not think that far ahead. It definately helps me through things, but i know its not for everyone.

Come on you ald'  , get your bum over to Julie ASAP............or else!!  

                         

Take care, let us know how you get on honey  

Karen xx


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hiya Karen - thanks hun.

I have often thought about DE, but really dont know where to start re: looking in to it, In everything else I do in life I always have a backup plan so makes sense to have one for tjis too, I know exactly what you mean when you say it helps you through things.

Will definatly keeop you posted.

Take Care

Julie x


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Julie, you will know which path you both must follow darling, when it comes to it   if you need any advice or guidance about how to go about DE, just ask and i will try and help you, because as you know we have got our names down on Manchester Cares donor egg waiting list just in case!  

xx


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Mrs. R code red heifer alert!!! LOL You poor thing. I know how you feel. 

Pink what a smashing dream. I have often thought how great it would be to have a means of recording dreams.  
Julie so pleased that the f/u has given you the chance to go again and try a new protocol. We will be rooting for you and hoping for an early visit from the auld hag!! 

Today I had a cvs, I got a high result on the nuchal scan triple test. POO!! So I have to wait till the end of the week for the results. S o please cross your fingers and legs for me. xx

Love to all.


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi Armi, Lovely to hear from you, I have everything crossed for you hun x


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Oh Armi, im sorry to hear about that, just adds more worry and stress dosent it 
Well i wish you all the luck in the world!    


xx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

No news yet Karen?
I still haven't got baseline scan date from Guys or heard from the drug company.  Why do they always leave everything to the last minute.

Went for a gorgeous meal last night.  Really really good food.  Am suffering a bit today cos of the 2 hours sitting down but it was worth it.  Didn't know there would be such a nice place out here on the Kent border!


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

I was just thinking about when you would be having your baseline scan Mrs R, how weirds that! They leave it until the last minute to make you worry even more.....thought you would have known about that by now    There a bloomin liability to ones state of mind arn't they  

Im gonna phone my GP on thurs if ive not heard, and email Sam Ladhini, God im so sick of waiitng. If anyone ever asks me about IVF, il just tell them that its really easy, you just wait wait and then wait a little longer, and you can chat to others about your wait too, its great. Apart from that, not much else happens!!!   oooh the sarcasim!! if ive spelt that right!

Glad you and DH enjoyed your meal  

xx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Ah Karen, you sound a bit frazzled, not your usual sunny self.  The waiting kills me too, it slowly destroys your soul.  I hope you get good news.  Then you'll be waiting to start!!

Been to the shops today to change my new TENS machine in Boots as it was broken.  Then on the way to the station I accidentally popped into Warehouse and bought a cardigan, lovely pale yellow for the summer.  Then set off for the train again and accidentally popped into TKMaxx, where I bought a summer dress and now feel horrendously guilty, BUT in TKMaxx I bumped into the lovely Mrs Bond (helloooooooooo) so obviously it was fate which drew me there on purpose


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Yeah not feeling in best spirits today Mrs R   You cheer me up though with your accidently popping into those shops!   you definately are naughty  

Is Mrs Bond another lady on here?

xx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Yes indeed although she hardly ever posts.  

Don't know what to suggest to cheer you up.  Think of it as practice for when you've had EC and you're waiting overnight for the call to say they've fertilised.  Um, or does that make it worse?!


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

DOH, that makes it worse!!   but is true, if i think this wait is torture 

xx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Reasons to be cheerful:

1) Colin Firth in that fountain in the wet trousers

2) Chocolate has been invented

3) It's not going to snow again for at least 6 months

_and lastly_

4) Whoever funds your tx, it's going to happen


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

If i can change Colin Firth to Jenson Accles from Supernatural, then you have cheered me up no end......thanks Mrs R!  

xx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

You can have whoever you want if it makes you smile 

<Mrs R slinks off to google Jenson Accles>


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Oh my lord he's sexy but a mere babe surely.....or am I just getting very,very old


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

oooh Mrs R, you maybe some time........he is sooooo dreamy!  

No he,s 32, not that young, think he just ages well......mmmmmmmmm lovely xx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

He's 32!  Seriously!  Oh my lord well I've clearly spent too much time without sunblock, I'm 36 and look like I could be his mother


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Actually that's cheered me up a bit too, as for some reason I always think I'm 37, and then when I remember I'm in fact 36 it's a cause for great rejoicing.  Happens at least twice a week


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Mrs R you do make me chuckle! i knew i could rely on you to make me smile xx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Yay a smile!!  My work here is done  

Just been trying on my new dress and on mature reflection it looks like a bit of a sack.  Do TKMaxx takes stuff back, I'm not sure.  Or my other choice is to stash it FOR WHEN I AM PREGNANT and then I'm sure a nice blue sack with a white embroidered neckline will be very useful.  Or is that tempting fate......


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

I have to say Mrs R, i have done that with some bits from the next sale that i bought just after xmas. They have gone in my wardrobe hoping there gonna come in handy!   they just didnt look right, as if there should have been a bump there   

xx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

I think I'm gonna take it back.  Just can't bear the disappointment of everything if it doesn't work out again.  Will put the money I get back into the IVF fund!


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

good plan!   xx


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Morning girls

Ive just rang my Surgery and reception staff say they haven't receives any letters etc with regards to my funding. I suppose they still have until friday though. But the receptionist did say that they wouldn't routinely contact me with what was on the letter anyway. They would only inform me if the GP wanted to see me about it, and then they would write to me to come in   But its ok i could just use my telepathic skills to see if ive got funding or not  , so its ok   How do they expect you to find out, or are GUY's supposed to inform you, i just dont know. The receptionist did say that i could keep phoning to see if any thing arrives....gee thanks, il just keep phoning like an obsessed psychopath!!!   I shouldn't have to be doing all this chasing, but it does make you wonder dosent it, if i didnt, how long it would take anyone to inform me!! Ive also just emailed Sam Ladhini too, so we will see.

Sorry for the me post 

Have you heard anything Mrs R?

Hiya Julie  

Hiya Lou, hope your getting on ok


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

I've not heard anything, no.  Just left them a snotty voice message saying please let me know date of baseline scan and why is my schedule taking 2 and half weeks to come in the post.  

I'd ring Guys if I were you Karen.  Press 1 and you get the reception, you actually get to speak to someone I think, rather than 2 when you just leave a msg for the nurses.  Reception are usually really helpful.


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Good on you Mrs R, lets hope the bloomin well get their bottoms into gear for you  

Ive just had an email back from Sam at Guys, she said they haven't heard anything yet, but will let me know asap when they find out anything! 

xx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

I don't suppose the PCT themselves would tell you, if you ring them, would they?


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Well funny you should mention that, and good point, but when i contacted the lady in the PCT who deals with the complex cases the other day, i got the impression that i should not phone her again. Now dont get me wrong, she was very nice and seemed sympathetic, but she said i need to communicate with my GP etc from here on in, as i may need to discuss the decision. I suppose when you think about it, it would be uncomfortable for the people who have made the decision to discuss it with me, i suppose in case i tried to influence them in any way, or if i wasnt happy with them depending on the answer, i could get angry with them or something  

xx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Yes that makes sense I suppose.  You're being very patient, but I hope someone gets in touch soon for you.


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks Mrs R, but until then, it is



for me!! 

xx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

So frustrating...my mobile died so got a new phone, an HTC Tattoo one of those touch screen phones and I cannot work it to save my life!  Then it started saying 'emergency calls only - SIM inactive' so battled with it for a while trying to get the back off - can't even manage to do that.  Then half an hour later by magic SIM is suddenly working again and you guessed it, Guys have called and left a msg whilst it was kaput but didn't give me the date for the scan, said I've to call them back.  Er, and what, leave another msg??  AAAAAAAARGH!


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

I think their taking the [email protected] now Mrs R, or maybe its all part of a conspiracy to make us all go even more crackers than we already are!!  
Thats my theory anyway  
xx


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

I love Guy's but their sytem for receiving calls. Frankly sucks!!!


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

WOW WEE i love my choccie cake Mrs R, now that will keep me busy for a while, to take my mind off things......yum yum!! 

xx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Good!!!!

Spurs v Arsenal went the right way too so things have cheered up no end in our house


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

amazing how football has the power to make or break an atmosphere in a house.


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Karen, any news?


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hiya Mrs R, sorry i forgot to mention to you, yesterday, as i nearly forgot myself with all the anticipation of the impending verdict. We had our Counselling and donation co-ordination appointments today at Care, so just got back. All went well, with the to tell or not to tell the child where they came from (if we get that far), and the process of it all. So its jst a case of keeping them on a side line now in case we need them. They said their wait is still approx 12 months being realistic, so will take us to next jan 2011, so will be ready by then if we decide we need them. So hopefully me has a great plan for everything to fall into place   

All i need now is the reddies to get going, but guess what, i still dont know if its a yay or nay, ive just come off the phone again from my surgeries admin office!  

How are you doing?  

xx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Glad it went well at Care.  Have you decided to tell or not to tell?  But there's a while before you need to make any decision I suppose.

Hopefully you'll hear tomorrow about funding, I hope so, be so annoying to have to wait over the weekend.

I have not been so good.  Had a bit of a head fit at DH this morning about the pain I am in, not DH's fault at all poor man, I feel for him.  When I am like that I am best left well alone but unfortunately he happened to be working from home today.  What brought it on was that my physio said I could now go back to swimming, I used to swim 4 times a week for 40 mins at a time pre op and I love it.  So yesterday I went for a very gentle 10 minute swim as advised and lo and behold, it made the pain in my leg and foot much worse and guess what, it seemed to start my other foot hurting as well.  Well I just lost the plot at that as I have never ever had any problems with the other foot, I was distraught.  

I have an appointment with my surgeon on 7 May, should have been this week by rights.  I phoned them and asked if they have any earlier appointments or cancellations and they don't.  Then I tried phoning my surgeon's private clinic to ask whether I could see him there despite the fact my notes will be at Guys, it was a temp secretary who didn't know what to tell me and asked me to ring back on Monday when the usual lady will be there.  I have calmed down now but still, not happy.  By 7 May I will have started stims and I am not going to let them x ray or MRI scan my back then as would be worried about it affecting the developing eggs.  So it seems I am stuck between a rock and a hard place and I am sick and tired of everything being this hard.

Sorry about my rant.


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Aww Mrs R     what a time of it your having. Its just the pitts isnt it, to be in so much pain, and for it to have transferred to your other foot too. It might be just eveything getting shuffled in diffent directions if you have only just started swimming again, although would the hydrotherapy have you in similar positions?, i dont know much about hydrotherapy and what they do there. Poor DH, they really do get the brunt of us dont they!

And they put that temp lady there to reinforce the conspiracy theory you know Mrs R, because as you know youv'e got nothing better to be doing than phoning people back or waiting for returned phone calls, now have you   What possible stress and anxiety could you be under  

Your right about scans and stuff, i would hold off too whilst your doing tx.
I hope the pain eases for you  

AFM, well the tell or not to tell is an interesting one. Initially we had decided that why would we possibly need to tell our child, as it was our child and we did not want to rock any boats, or upset the child in anyway. We have since decided that we shall tell from a very early age, and make it the norm  ie a nice lady lent mummy some seeds cos mummy,s weren't very good and daddy helped to make them grow in mummys tummy....etc etc 
I think our initial thoughts and feelings were ones of selfishness, hoping that if the child didn't know then there would be no chance of them leaving us to find their genetic mummy! When in reality that probably wouldnt be the case anyway. And of course our child would need to know why grandad died so young, and that they do not carry the defective gene to be able to harm them later on. None of this entered my head. We have also realised that you can get into very sticky situations with child questions, and we could end up digging a very deep hole for ourselves and being on tender hooks all the time. 

I do hope we find out about the funding tomorrow,    but i bet it will more than likely be one day next week 

Karen xx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks for the hugs.  I have also had numerous missed calls from Guys today because of my     new phone playing up.  Seriously peed off, am sending it back.  

It's a tough one isn't it, I think my initial inclination would be the same as yours, why tell the child as it's your child so why make it an issue?  I once read a post on here from a lady using DE and she said that she considered the donor eggs were hers, as they had been given to her, just the same as when she gave something away to someone else, she felt it was theirs and no longer hers.  And there's a lot to be said for that, I really liked its simplicity.  

But thinking about it further I think like you that really it's not all that simple.  The child may in future need to know something about thier genetic background for medical reasons.  Also I think maybe it's a part of your identity to know something like that about yourself, in the same way as children like to hear about things their parents did before they were born, eg I used to like to hear about where my parents lived with my sister before I was born, and the dogs they had (yes I'm a dog person), I think because it is very grounding to know details like that, and I would wonder whether it was really right for me to take that away from the child?  Maybe not.  But then again, that's just me looking back on my own childhood and the way I felt about things and it's not going to be the same for everyone.  Perhaps it might be clearer which way to go once you knew what the child is like as an individual and how they would respond to the knowledge.


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Yes thats very true Mrs R, seeing who your child is would be a good start, and go from there. And at the end of the day it is about individual choice isnt it, and there is definately alot of debate over it on this site, i can tell you. Which i think probably is a good thing as you also learn alot from it, as to the reasons for and reasons against, to be able to help you along with the ultimate decision making. Im a dog person too, i love our Basset Hound, shes delicious!! 

That phone of yours seems like a right pest.....get rid and stick to a normal push button one like mine!!   thats one reason why i wont get one of those touch screen ones, as it would just frustrate me    

xx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Talking of being frazzled, I just found out that DH has let a tissue get in the washing machine YET AGAIN and went stomping into the lounge to show him the wet clothes all covered in confetti and tell him off justifiably this time, to find him on the phone being interviewed by BBC radio about the volcanic ash problem, so decided not to shout "How hard is it to empty your bl++dy pockets" in the  middle of the interview.
Very restrained of me I'm sure


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Mrs R you do make me chuckle!!

Thats men for ya, they never empty pockets, they leave dirty socks rolled into one another that need to be seperated and they throw clothes on the floor, because thats what we are here for!! to pick them all up!!  

xx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

I did however start up the hoover upstairs to clear up the tissue that fell off the clothes on the airer, will be avidly listening to the radio tonight to see if they air the interview and if my hoover gets a cameo appearance


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Do they not tell you if they are going to air it or not? x


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

No they don't, very disappointing for the hoover, have had to manage its expectations


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

what a  , well i hope it does get aired for him xx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Ah he doesn't care, funnily enough it's just work for him.  And think I am more interested in whether you can hear the hoover on the recording than his words of wisdom but I don't think I'll tell him that!!!


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Aww poor Mrs R's DH and Poor Mrs R's hoover being taken advantage of like that!   xx


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Morning Mrs R,

Did the radio air DH's interveiw?

I had the worse sleep last night thinking about this funding decision, oh and DH snoring!!! il bloomin kill him he if carries that on!  

Im gonna ring my surgery again later, their post dosent come in until late afternoon, so il phone then   

Ive got physio later too, so it might keep my mind off things for a bit.

I text my lovely cousin last night too, to see if she was free to meet for a catch up. My cousin has adopted a little boy, who is just absolutely adorable. She said i could look after him for the day on monday, as her DH will be trying to decorate his bedroom, so would be really helpful to them. Im so excited as we have so much fun, i cant wait, he will be 3 in a few months.

xx


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

DOH , ive just trodden in dog poo in the garden whilst hanging out some washing. I hope it will bring me good luck. Maybe its a sign, as i never usually do it, i clean up straight away, as i always see it...mmmmmmm   

xx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Ugh, horrible!  

Don't know if they played the radio interview as we didn't listen, but he's just done a TV interview so am gonna watch and see if they use it


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

ooo oo hubby was on the news!  

and my drugs have arrived.

what a day, can't cope with the excitement


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Mrs. R ONE MORE THING WILL TIP YOU OVER THE EDGE. hAVE A CUP OF TEA AND A SIT DOWN PLEASE!! lol


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

That's all I do nowadays anyway really    But hopefully the one more thing will be Pinkbabe getting her funding


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Now that would be amazing. She deserves it.


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Aww thanks Girls   just got in from Physio, i had a bit of accupuncture again.

Just rang Surgery and guess what?  nothing yet, their obviously gonna make me wait til next week!  

What channel was DH on Mrs R? How great is that, and brillient news getting your drugs  

xx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Ah for goodness sake, how slow are they Karen!!  So annoying.

Though Armi's right, probably would've needed to sit down with a cold flannel on my brow if you'd had news.  It's been a pretty full day in Rockland.

DH was on BBC news.  He was wearing a tie he must've borrowed as it's not his, scruffy bugger must've gone to work without one again


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Pink that is  snail pace. Well you know the saying, " No news is good news. ".


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Armi, DH said exactly the same!!   

Mrs R, i wonder if we will see DH later if we watch BBC News   Im gonna look out for him  

xx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

maybe it will be on later not sure.  I hope so as his Mum wants to see her boy on the telly


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

eek dh is going to be on live!


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

What time and what channel. Do you want a fan club??


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

I have a cheer squad going on his Mum Dad sis my Mum and sis!  Guess I can't tell you when to tune in without compromising his medical confidentiality but it is killing me not to!


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Have i missed him Mrs R?   Was he back on, i was out in garden xx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Oh the boy done good!  Very proud of him     .  

He was supposed to be on live straight after the news round up on the hour, and as the hour struck he was still in the street ringing and ringing on the door of the studio trying to get in as there is no out of hours reception!  Finally he got in and they just basically stuck a mike and an earpiece on him, pointed him at the camera and the anchorman (who is out at Heathrow Airport so he could not see him, only hear him in his ear) started to ask him questions!  He started off looking so scared bless him, but once he got talking I relaxed, it was just like "Oh DH sounding knowledgeable, that happens all the time"    Yay!


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Oh wow, thats great Mrs R, bet your both so proud!!   xx


----------



## Louisa33 (Oct 6, 2009)

Hellooooo everyone Mrs Rock, Karen, Julie, Ceri, Armi
You have had loads and loads of pages filled.  Took ages to catch up!
Mrs Rock - how is the back doing these days?  Are you getting there hun?  When does zee down regging start? 
Karen - I can't believe the funding....argh... how slow is this weekend going to be!!!?! I have everything crossed for you. Your good luck needs to start soon!  How kind of your sis and your mum - that is so lovely.  Does that mean you will defo do PGD now?
Julie - sooooo glad you have a way forward now, that's just great!!!!!!  Reallllyl hope this works for you.  I say, relax, drink wine etc. during down regging.  Try not to give yourself a hard time and just chill out and do everything you need do .. Just take care durign the stimming.
Armi - hope that that scan resolves itself
AFM well I'm backkkkk after a hectic week of childminding.  Sis's op went good.  Tumour removed.  She's really really tired now and in pain and can't lift the kids.  But her muscle wasn't touched nor her voice shoudl be affected long term( though is hoarse now) so we're really pleased, as the result now is as good as can be.  So the next step is the radioactive iodine treamtment in 6 weeks.  
What I've also learnt is that defo I am never going to have 3 kids!!  2 at the most thank you very much.  3 is such hard work!!!  But they are beautiful children and I've enjoyed it too.

Also Sunday is transfer day!  Surged on Monday past.  Will have 2 put back on Sunday.  Trying not to think about it too mcuh and currently relaxing with my second glass of wine...!  Oh well, if it is going to work, it will work.  I won't dirnk after tonight though.  

Chat later

L xx


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Awwww Louisa your back! AND with great news   
Wev'e missed you so very much  
Thank God your sis is doing well, and everything went to plan. Thats great too, that it hasnt interferred with her voice box. Gosh it sounds like you have had your hands full  
Wow, transfer to for you on sunday, its all happening. I really hope it works for you this time Lou, you have been through so much     and im glad your gonna have the 2 put back this time  

Yep, ive had  a dreaded wait for the funding decison which went to panel last monday, and the blighters are gonna leave me waiting over the weekend, but you will laugh as ive been through everything that could have brought me luck, like tredding in dog poo, saluting magpies, had money spiders in my washing, and money on the top of my tea when stirred. So all in all im hoping no news is good news, and all good things come to those who wait!!    And yes we are defo gonna do one cycle of PGD even if we dont get funding before we go down the donor route.

Welcome back sweetheart 

Karen xxx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Welcome back Louisa.  Been thinking of you and hoping your sister was doing ok.  Sounds as if it has gone as well as it could have done, I'm really glad.  

Good luck tomorrow!  Will you then be going back to NI or are you back home now?


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Louisa welcome back. Don't woirry about the wine. It won't chge your treatment. In my opinion if you are relaxed it can only help. I  had a small glass every other night during treatment. Onthe nights I didn't hve wine I had chocolte!!!


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hiya Girls,

Mrs R, ive just read the next bit of your diary   are you ok? it must be really frustrating for you. I really hope it improves for you. It was such a big op, maybe its gonna take a while to heal    

How did you get on today Lou?  

Ive been getting some more jobs done around the house for the past few days. I think its been more to keep my mind of things. I so hope i hear something next week, tomorrow preferably   

xxx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi Karen
Well I'm trying to stay cheerful but if truth be told the pain in my leg is actually getting worse, it is spreading out so it's in almost the whole length of my leg now, and in my foot.  I feel as though I have just swapped the backache I used to have for more pain in my leg.  Before the op when I lay flat the pain would eventually go away, but now it never goes away, I only take my TENs machine off to have a shower!  Not fun


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Aww Mrs R, i wish i had a magic wand to wish it away for you, i really do   Its awful to be in such constant pain isn't it, life is hard enough as it is xxx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Yes it's horrible, if only I could just stay p+ssed all the time there would be no problem, alcohol really is nature's painkiller!  But I suppose I'd need everyone else to stay p+ssed too wouldn't I


----------



## Louisa33 (Oct 6, 2009)

Mrs Rock I am so sorry to hear of this.  Have you considered alternative treatments like oestopath or something?  Is tehre any way the pain can be managed better?  I'm really not sure what to say.  How frustrating for you.
Karen fingers crossed for tomorrow. Let us know as soona s you do hear....But if the news is bad at least you h ave a plan B
Right AFM loads to tell.
We were driving down the M1 for transfer and just pulling into a service station ( I was driving) and my hubby's mobile starts ringing.  It was Elaine the embryologist.  Of the 2 they had thawed, one had broken out of its shell and she wasn't happy it was good to transfer.  She was phoning to ask if it was OK to defrost the last one.  The one she wasn't happy about was one of the carriers.  The other carrier was the last one.  We said yes - so she thawed the last one.  So, a bit upset, but I thought, at least the non-carrier is OK (all of these were pink).  We then got there for 12, went through after 10 mins and Eleanor the embryologist came to see us.  Things had changed somewhat.  The last one they thawed was doing really well and was starting to hatch - so it was  a definite.  The others.. well the non-carrier had started to die; but the carrier (without shell) was doing really well and she now wanted to transfer it as the non-carrier looked like a non-goer.  So.. we had the 2 carriers transferred.  Mixed emotions really.  Will post again in a sec to avoid page jumping


----------



## Louisa33 (Oct 6, 2009)

Just saw your post Mrs Rock.  How about cannabis? Not that I've ever taken it but if needs must?
Anywhere where was I... we are sad we've lost our last non-carrier.  But carriers are just like me - so woudl have a very healthy life and if they/one of them survived, when they come to have children, medicine will have moved on.
At least we will know for sure, if either survives, that she is a carrier (no doubt now).  And at least we are now finished wtih the FETs, so if this fails I want us to go straight onto a fresh PGD cycle with less stimming drugs.
Now just chilling on the sofa watching Over the Rainbow!

Chat later 

Lou xx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Louisa sounds very eventful.  I was quite gutted when one of my 2 didn't survive the thaw so I know how you feel.  However fingers crossed for you and whatever happens, at least you are finished with the FETs which were dragging weren't they.

Never tried cannabis, no.  Hmmm.  That's about the only thing I've not tried, done osteopath etc etc.  Was actually considering trying hypnotherapy to help me cope, but don't know much about it other than listening to the IVF Companion CD - and I never got a BFP so arguably that had no effect!!


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Can i stay [email protected]@ed with you Mrs R??    
Ive heard hypnotherapy is very good, as the mind is a very powerful thing! I listened to Paul McKenna's relaxation CD once, and i swear to god, something happened, in that, i was aware of my surroundings, but not if you know what i mean...very strange. It may be worth a try.
I can just see us know Mrs R, stoned, drunk and hypnotised!!!   

Wow Louisa, what an eventful day!! Thats great news, because as you say, by time your children would be of age to be thinking about children themselves, technology will be far more advanced. I was only reading the other day in the Times newspaper of a technique whereby, when they biopsy the embryo for the abnormality, they will be able to remove it and use part of a  donors egg to replace the abnormality, to produce a perfect egg that is still yours! And what is great is, the egg is still all your DNA, so there will be no issue with donor relations etc. How amazing is that! They said it may not be out for another 3 years yet though, but even so, great to be thinking about!


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Louisa you must really have mixed emotions about your day. Why is nothing every straightforward. I do like your positive attitude though. 
Mrs R...cnabis to stop the pain, might lead to fat cow clothes due the munchies.....  There must be pain managemnt specialistswho have a plethora of ways to trat manage pain. I am hoping that is soon calms down for you. Does heat help to manage the pain?


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Armi yes I've been seeing a pain management consultant for a few years.  He's given me 2 types of medication which I'm on at the mo but they don't seem to be helping that much.  Neuropathic pain is very hard to treat.  I balance a hot water bottle across my foot in bed to help me get to sleep, the heat is a distraction.


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Morning girls!  My DH did so well on BBC Breakfast this morning, I am so proud


----------



## Louisa33 (Oct 6, 2009)

Will he be on IPlayer?  What did he do?  

How excitig!


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

He was talking about the impact of the flight ban on business and the consumer.  Not sure if they put news programmes on iplayer, prob not, going to have a look now.

Have you got some time off Louisa?


----------



## Louisa33 (Oct 6, 2009)

took today off as hols to try to help this fet work.. just chilling out
i seem to have developed a headache and sore throat since yesterday evening.  googling this... can be an early sympton.. but i have had no cramping which seems to happen for most people.  i probably just have a head cold.. joy.  didnn't sleep too well last night either so am glad am off today!
let us know if it's on iplayer!

L xx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

New home this way ladies 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=234629.0


----------

